# Einen Aal aufpäppeln?



## Eitsch (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich schildere euch mal meine Situation:

Ich ging an einem Vereinsgewässer spazieren und fand dort in einer kleinen ausgetrockneten Pütze einen Aaal. 
Er lag mit dem Bauch nach oben und rührte sich nicht. Zudemwaren seine Augen mit einem milchigen Schleier überzogen.

Da wir in dem Gewässer immer nur Schnürsenkel gefangen hatten, interessierte mich der Aal sehr! Ich nahm ihn mit um ihn zuhause zu vermessen und evtl. zu studieren woran er gestorben sein könnte.

Zuhause angekommen reinigte ich das völlig abgemagerte Tier mit kaltem klaren Wasser und PLÖTZLICH fängt das Vieh wieder an zu leben!!!! ;+

Atmet und fängt an sich zu bewegen.... 

Tja was mach ich nun? Der Aal ist geradezu übersät mit Narben, außerdem diese Mlchig belegten Augen UND er wieg nur ca. 350 Gramm bei einer Länge von 81 cm! Normal wären zwischen 800 und 1200 Gramm!

Was nun?

Ich wollte den Aaal jedenfalls nicht töten und legte ihn gestern in eine große Wassertonne mit reichlich frischem Wasser und ein paar Tauwürmern.

In meiner Dusche kam es noch dazu dass er sich immer wieder auf den Rücken drehte... Das ist jetzt seit 24 Stunden aber nicht mehr der Fall.
Er hockt in der Wassertonne mit dem Bauch nach unten und reagiert auf mich bzw. auf Lichteinfall. Eine Steigerung seines Zustandes von gestern zu 100%.
Allerdings hat er die Würmer nicht gefressen...

Nun ist die Frage? Möchte sich der Aal paaren und haben sich daher die Verdauungsorgane bereits zurück gebildet oder frisst einfach nicht? 
Soll ich ihn schlachten? Verhungern lassen oder wieder aussetzen? (was bei dem Untergewicht sicher auch ein Todesurteil wäre)

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ist ja geil. Ich würde zum tierarzt gehen, und wenn's dann doch nicht mehr geht, einschläfern lassen.

81cm und nur 350g ist aber erstaunlich.
Ich hatte dieses jahr auch einen 81er der wog 1420g.


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So hartnäckig wie Aale sind packts der bestimmt wenn es ihm jetzt wieder so gut geht. 
Wenn ihn nicht töten willst würd ich ihn in nen See setzen. Im Fluss wird er eh iwann zerhäckselt. Wenn er hunger hat frisst er schon. Nur in der Regentonne wird er den Winter nicht packen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Seele schrieb:


> So hartnäckig wie Aale sind packts der bestimmt wenn es ihm jetzt wieder so gut geht.
> Wenn ihn nicht töten willst würd ich ihn in nen See setzen. Im Fluss wird er eh iwann zerhäckselt. Wenn er hunger hat frisst er schon. Nur in der Regentonne wird er den Winter nicht packen.



Ein AAl im See ist nutzlos wie ein Kropf, bring ihn in ein Fließgewässer, wenn er es packt ist es gut, wenn nicht wird er gefressen. In der Natur geht nicht viel verschütt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



> Möchte sich der Aal paaren und haben sich daher die Verdauungsorgane bereits zurück gebildet



Davon ist nicht auszugehen - wenn der Bock uff Paarung bekommen sollte, dann nur in der weit entfernten Sargassosee.


----------



## Cormoraner (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Find ich cool was du machst. Geh in die nächste Zoohandlung und besorge dir da nen Antiseptikum bzw was gegen Pilz. Sorge fuer ausreichend Frischwasser zwecks Sauerstoff und peppel ihn bisschen auf. Wenn du richtig handeln willst dann setzt du ihn später im ein grosses verzweigtes fließendes GewaessEr damit er abwandern kann.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ein Foto würde mich ja mehr als interessieren...


----------



## Eitsch (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So,

der Aal hat einen Schwall frisches Wasser bekommen, dazu einen kanadischen Tauwurm, einen Napf mit Hundefutter und ne Bockwurst!
Soll er sich überlegen ob er fressen möchte.

Er reagiert, bewegt sich, wirkt aber etws apatisch. Liegt aber wohl auch an der Wassertemperatur und Jahreszeit. 

Ich werde ihn mir nochmal anschauen.

PS: Danke für den Tipp mit dem Antiseptikum, werd das mal probieren, bzw. nachfragen.

Für jeden den es interessiert, morgen werde ich ein Foto reinstellen! Ich werd auch die "Auswilderungsaktion" dokumentieren!
Wir haben im Verein ca. 20 km Flusstrecke, da findet sich etwas wo er "nützlicher" ist.

Kann mir denn noch jemand einen Tipp geben was die milchigen Augen angeht?

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ob man einen augenscheinlich kranken Fisch, bei dem man nicht weiss, was er hat, in ein Gewässer aussetzen sollte, halte ich persönlich, grob gesagt, mal für überlegenswert.
Wer weiss, was der evtl für ne Krankheit einschleppt da.


----------



## labralehn (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Nachdem Leute meinten die müssten Ihre Kois in fremden Gewässern entsorgen, gabs ein massenhaftes Sterben der Karpfen. Koi-Herpes.

Auf keinen Fall einen Fisch in fremde Gewässer einbringen, egal ob gesund oder nicht.

In jedem Verein gibt es doch einen Gewässerwart, vielleicht mal bei dem anfragen, ob er sich den Aal ansehen kann.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moin,

irgendwie rührend...

Also wenn das Wasser ok ist ( mal Testset im Auarienhandel besorgen ) , genug Platz und Sauerstoff vorhanden ist, und das Tier NICHT KRANK ist, wird er irgendwann anfangen, zu fressen...bei Leitungswasser verpilzen die Tiere schnell, deshalb der Test oder gleich mit Seewasser auffüllen.

Ist der Aal wg. Krankheit "fressunfähig" wird er bald eingehen - erstrecht bei dem Untergewicht.

Vllt. setzt Du noch ein paar Krebse oder kleine Köderfische zu ; Würmer sterben im Wasser schnell und werden nicht mehr genommen - im Gegenteil verschmutzen sie es noch.

Sympathische Geschichte - Angler mit Mitleid für Fische :m

R.S.

P.S: Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder ; aussetzen würde ich den erstmal nicht...


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hat der Aal schon einen Namen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uUVvFop_FI

Aalbandi


----------



## Sneep (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hallo,

da ist guter Rat teuer.

Der Zustand ist sicher auf eine Verletzung oder Krankheit zurückzuführen.
Wenn er auf Laichwanderung war, hat er einen weißen Bauch.
Da Aale aber erst abwandern, wenn sie einen bestimmten Prozentsatz Fett im Körper gespeichert haben, ist das sicher keine Schier- oder Blankaal. Aale bauen zwar auf ihrer Wanderung Organe ab, aber sicher noch nicht so früh. Ein wandernder Aal ist dick und fett.

Da eine Erkrankung wahrscheinlich ist, kannst du den Aal nicht mehr zurücksetzen.

In der Tonne wird er aber ohne ständigen Wasseraustausch eingehen.
Aale darf man nie in geschlossenen Behältern halten, schon gar nicht zusammen mit anderen Arten. Aale vergiften mit ihren Ausscheidungen und ihrem Schleim andere Fische, aber auch sich selbst.

Zudem sind in der Tonne vermutlich keine Bakterien die Kot, tote Würmer u.ä. abbauen können.
Da  musst du regelm. das Wasser wechseln oder eine eingefahrene Pumpe haben. Eingefahren heißt, es sind schon Bakterien im Filtermaterial. Sonst kann man sich diesen Schlamm auch bei einem Aquarianer erfragen.
Sonst dauert das bis zu 2 Wochen bis der Filter arbeitet.
Wenn du einen vernünften Filter hast, versuch es mit der Tonne.

Wenn nicht, betäuben, Herzstich, Sondermüll.

SneeP


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Sehr saubere Diagnose #6

 Bis auf:


Sneep schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, betäuben, Herzstich, Sondermüll.


Ersetzen durch:
 Räuchern, verschenken an Schwiegermutter, 'beliebte' Kollegen od. Nachbarn...


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Nette Geschichte : Kumpel hatte vor etlichen Jahren einen etwa 40er Gelbaal im Aquarium.

Außerdem kleine Lauben , etwa 4-5cm.

Sagt er zu mir : "den habe ich erst ein paar Tage, wenn der frisst, dann nur nachts"

Original 1,2 Min. später packt sich der Fisch ne´ Laube quer und quetscht sie in der Ecke des Beckens tot.

Danach "haps" - weg.

Nach ein paar Tagen war kein einziger Köfi mehr drin...|supergri

R.S.


----------



## Eitsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Heut Nachmittag folgen Fotos! Dann könnt auch ihr euch ein Bild von dem Fisch machen. 

Sein Zustand ist unverändert. Gefressen hat er nicht.
Würden es als Köfi auch Zierfische tun?

Wasseraustausch findet statt, ich wechsel heute ca. die Hälfte des Wassers und ersetze es auch durch Teichwasser. 

PS: Natürlich ist der Fisch krank! Das ganze Gewässer ist krank! Der gesamte Besatz tummelt sich auf nurnoch 30% des Teichvolumens!!!!!
Kein Wasseraustausch, zuviele Fisch auf zu engem Raum...

Die Glasigen Augen kommen höhstwahrscheinlich lt. Internet von einer zu hohen Bakterien oder Virenkonzentration im Wasser... wundert mich nicht.



PS; Zur Not einen Tierarzt?! Zierfisch Tierarzt aufsuchen, sollte der Aal wieder zulegen und überleben lasse ich mir vorm aussetzen attestieren dass er Gesund ist

Grüße


----------



## labralehn (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hätte wenig Hoffnung.
Es geht auf den Winter zu und die meisten Fische haben noch im Herbst kräftig gefressen, bzw. fressen jetzt noch was geht, um gut über den Winter zu kommen. Aber wenn der Aal so abgemagert ausschaut, dann hat der schon im Herbst nicht richtig gefressen. Das Defizit wird der Aal nicht mehr aufholen können. 

Ich hätte den Aal erlöst.


----------



## pike-81 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moinsen!
Würde den nicht mit Fischen füttern. 
Hab auch mal einem Red Tiger Oscar regelmäßig lebende Fische gegönnt, und mir damit Krankheiten ins Aquarium geschleppt. 
Wenn Fisch, dann nur aus eigener Zucht oder vorher in ein Quarantänebecken. 
Was machen Aale eigentlich jetzt im Winter?
An die Angel (also fressen) gehen sie ja nicht. 
Würde ihn auch erlösen. 
Wieder aussetzen kommt eher nicht infrage. 
Selbst wenn er wieder gesund erscheint, kann er noch Träger von sonst was sein. 
Petri


----------



## Pupser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Was machen Aale eigentlich jetzt im Winter?
> An die Angel (also fressen) gehen sie ja nicht.
> Petri



Wenn sie satt sind graben sie sich im Schlamm ein und überwintern dort.


----------



## zokker (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Und der Kopf schaut ein kleines Stückchen raus. Konnte ich schon beobachten.


----------



## Rhxnxr (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Sein Zustand ist unverändert. Gefressen hat er nicht.



Na wie soll er auch?
Der hat in deiner Wassertonne praktisch die Umgebungstemperaturen, die grade bei euch herrschen. Also irgendwas im niedrigen, einstelligen Bereich. Und da geht beim Aal numal wenig bis gar nix.


----------



## Eitsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So,

habe Fotos vom Aal!
Bevor ihr schockiert seit denkt daran, ich sagte bereits er sei so gut wie Tod!

@ Röhner

Bei uns hier im Norden ist zur Zeit Sturm mit plus 8 Grad.
Bei sinkenden Temperaturen werde ich ihn mit Wassertonne bei mir in den Keller stellen! Dort ist es dunkel und 10 - 12 Grad plus.


Habe einen kompletten Wasserwechsel mit sauberen Flusswasser gemacht, musste dafür 20km fahren, Auto schwimmt, aber egal, alles für den Aal#6


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Sieht aus als wäre er in einem Netz oder Reuse lange Zeit gefangen gewesen  und nun durch das abmagern entkommen. 
Ich persönlich würde ihn erlösen. 
Würde es mir aber wünschen wenn du ihn wieder Fit bekommst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

wow so einen geschundenen Aal habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Wäre Euthanasie nicht doch eine Lösung?


----------



## 2911hecht (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Deine Mühe in allen Ehren,aber da wird wohl nichts mehr zu machen sein!
Ich habe schon viele kranke Aale gesehen(Rotfleckenseuche),aber deiner sieht einfach nur erbärmlich aus!
Erlöse ihn am besten.
Grüße Micha.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aalbundy schafft das#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Davon ist nicht auszugehen - wenn der Bock uff Paarung bekommen sollte, dann nur in der weit entfernten Sargassosee.



Nicht ganz richtig, den Bock auf's bocken bekommt der Aal schon hier, sonst würde er sich nämlich nicht auf die Flossen in die weit entfernte Sargassosee machen.



Sneep schrieb:


> Der Zustand ist sicher auf eine Verletzung oder Krankheit zurückzuführen.
> 
> In erster Linie stellt sich die Frage, wie ist der Aal in die Pfütze gekommen, war es eine Regenpfütze außerhalb des Gewässers?
> Da war, ohne die Fotos gesehen zu haben, mein erster Gedanke, daß da irgendein fliegender Fischfresser im Spiel war, auch wegen der geschilderten Narben.
> ...



Das würde ich nicht so dogmatisch sehen...


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Sieht mir auch stark danach aus dass der irgendwo lange eingesperrt war und nicht fressen konnte . Habe aber als kleiner Junge schon den Rat vom Opa bekommen den Aal nicht in Frischwasser zu legen . Wenn wir vom "Pöddern" kamen immer lieber in einen großen Eimer mit nassen Gras legen , damit kommt der viel besser klar . Ansonsten glaub ich nicht dass der noch alt wird . #d


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wäre er in einem Netz oder Reuse lange Zeit gefangen gewesen  und nun durch das abmagern entkommen.
> *Ich persönlich würde ihn erlösen. *
> Würde es mir aber wünschen wenn du ihn wieder Fit bekommst.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke bei Bild Nr. 2.


----------



## 2911hecht (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Sieht mir auch stark danach aus dass der irgendwo lange eingesperrt war und nicht fressen konnte . Habe aber als kleiner Junge schon den Rat vom Opa bekommen den Aal nicht in Frischwasser zu legen . Wenn wir vom "Pöddern" kamen immer lieber in einen großen Eimer mit nassen Gras legen , damit kommt der viel besser klar . Ansonsten glaub ich nicht dass der noch alt wird . #d



Und im nassen Gras wird er dann noch 20Jahre leben,oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?
Kann es sein das Opa und du Frösche sammeln wart?


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Und im nassen Gras wird er dann noch 20Jahre leben,oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?
> Kann es sein das Opa und du Frösche sammeln wart?


Nein, Aale verrecken schlichtweg in einem Eimer mit Wasser, welches durch ihre Ausscheidungen toxisch wird.
Halten sich in einem Eimer mit nassem Gras deutlich besser.

Probier das Viech durchzukriegen, wenn's bergab geht, kannst du ihn immer noch töten.
Und berichte mal über weitere Entwicklung.


----------



## 2911hecht (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein, Aale verrecken schlichtweg in einem Eimer mit Wasser, welches durch ihre Ausscheidungen toxisch wird.
> Halten sich in einem Eimer mit nassem Gras deutlich besser.
> 
> Probier das Viech durchzukriegen, wenn's bergab geht, kannst du ihn immer noch töten.
> Und berichte mal über weitere Entwicklung.



Da steht aber nichts von einem Eimer,sondern:
Ich wollte den Aal jedenfalls nicht töten und legte ihn gestern in eine große Wassertonne mit reichlich frischem Wasser.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Da steht aber nichts von...



richtig. steht da nicht. er schreibt aber auch nicht vom aal :q



(nebenbei, feuchter jutesack ist besser als eimer voll gras)


----------



## 2911hecht (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Jose schrieb:


> richtig. steht da nicht. er schreibt aber auch nicht vom aal :q
> 
> 
> 
> (nebenbei, feuchter jutesack ist besser als eimer voll gras)


Besser?


----------



## Sneep (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hallo,

ich habe ähnliche Aale schon bei E-Befischungen gefangen, die waren aber  putzmunter, rund und fett.
Diese Aale stammten aus einem Baggersee und konnten nie abwandern. Diese Aale waren nachweislich mindestens 20 Jahre alt.
Egal zu welcher Jahreszeit gefangen, die Aale waren permanent blank und hatten schon deutlich ausgebildete Tiefseeaugen.
Es gab noch eine Besonderheit, der Flossensaum war am Ende des Körpers sehr viel länger und bildete eine Art Schwanzflosse. Vermutlich ist das ein Umbau, der normalerweise erst auf See stattfindet. Auf dem Foto 1 kann man so etwas erahnen. Kannst du das bestätigen?

Ansonsten, töte den Fisch; der hat auch nicht den Hauch einer Chance auf Gesundung. Es war ja i.O. dass du dich so für das Tier eingesetzt hast, aber wenn es keine Hoffnung gibt sollte man ihn erlösen.

SneeP


----------



## Nüsser (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Diese Aale waren nachweislich mindestens 20 Jahre alt.



Aus reinem Interesse / Neugier: Wie ermittelt man bei einem wilden Fisch zuverlässig und genau das Lebensalter?


----------



## Trollhorn (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Aus reinem Interesse / Neugier: Wie ermittelt man bei einem wilden Fisch zuverlässig und genau das Lebensalter?



Bei Fischen ohne Schuppen wie dem Aal kann man das Alter bestimmen indem man die Gehöhrsteine (Otolithen) entfernt. Die kann man dann anschleifen und die Altersringe zählen (ähnlich wie bei Schuppen). Allerdings geht der Fisch bei dieser Methode über den Jordan. Keine Ahnung ob es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Soweit ich weiß, haben selbst Aale winzige Schuppen.


----------



## zokker (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ansonsten, töte den Fisch; der hat auch nicht den Hauch einer Chance auf Gesundung. Es war ja i.O. dass du dich so für das Tier eingesetzt hast, aber wenn es keine Hoffnung gibt sollte man ihn erlösen.
> 
> SneeP



Sehe ich genau so, SneeP, bis auf das "erlösen".
Nichts gegen einen Fangschuß. Aber das der Mensch ständig meint er müsse in die Natur eingreifen, finde ich sehr anmaßend.


----------



## saibking (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aale haben winzig kleine Schuppen, das stimmt. Die eignen sich allerdings nicht zur Altersbestimmung.

Zum Thread: Ich glaube nicht, dass der Aal es schaffen wird. Eventuell könnte man ihn zum Fressen bewegen, wenn man ihn in ein Aquarium mit zimmerwarmem Wasser setzen würde. Andererseits könnte ihn die höhere Temparatur töten - der einzige Grund, warum er überhaupt noch lebt, ist wahrscheinlich die Tatsache, dass bei den kühlen Temperaturen sein Stoffwechsel verlangsamt wurde.
Das sind natürlich alles nur Mutmaßungen, ich bin kein Biologe. Aale sind die zähesten Viecher die ich kenne, vielleicht schafft er es ja? Ich bin hin und hergerissen... #d


----------



## Lazarus (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Die trüben Augen könnten auf Wurmstar hindeuten.

Auf keinen Fall gehört ein möglicherweise erkrankter Fisch zurück ins Gewässer, einfach aufgrund der potentiellen Ansteckungsgefahr für andere Fische.
Meine Meinung ist: Schnellstmöglich abschlagen und entsorgen. Wenn du wirklich etwas tun willst, ruf beim Fischgesundheitsdienst an und frage die, ob sie sich den Aal ansehen wollen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich würde das Viech analysieren lassen - wer weiß, was für ne seltsame Krätze sich da in dem Gewässer breitgemacht hat.

Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob man die Kosten für sowas selbst tragen muss. Falls ja: Evtl. mal mit dem Verein zwecks Übernahme reden, der dürfte ja auch ein Interesse an krankheitsfreien Gewässern/Fischen haben.

Irgendwelche Romantik ist da IMO völlig fehl am Platz - das sieht für mich nach nem Seuchenträger aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich würde das Viech analysieren lassen - wer weiß, was für ne seltsame Krätze sich da in dem Gewässer breitgemacht hat.
> 
> Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob man die Kosten für sowas selbst tragen muss. Falls ja: Evtl. mal mit dem Verein zwecks Übernahme reden, der dürfte ja auch ein Interesse an krankheitsfreien Gewässern/Fischen haben.
> 
> *Irgendwelche Romantik ist da IMO völlig fehl am Platz - das sieht für mich nach nem Seuchenträger aus.*


*
*
Moin,

hier kommt der letzte Schuss Romantik :

In die Apotheke gehen, größere Spritze besorgen ( Plastik , kleines Geld ).

Kein Nadelaufsatz , sondern ca. 15cm. langen Schlauch aufsetzen.
Pürree aus Sardinen, Hähnchenleber aufziehen und jeden Tag einen Kolben davon durch den Schlund in den Magensack drücken.
Solche Fälle fressen von alleine wohl nicht mehr; klitzekleine Chance...

Romantik aus.

R.S.

P.S: Würde, wenn er es denn "geschafft" hat, den auch auf Eis bei der unteren fischereibehörde abgeben...


----------



## Eitsch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So, hier geht es ja hoch her!

Einmal infos zu dem Aal!

Er wird jetzt bei mir in den Keller gestellt, da ist es wärmer und dunkel.
Ich habe im Zoofachhandel ein Breitband Mittel gegen Baktieren, Würmer und Pilze gekauft und behandle ihn damit. Ich warte noch ab ob und wie es anschlägt.

Und zur Info; Der Aal wohnt in einem ca. 300 Liter fassenden Bottich.

Den Verein habe ich informiert. Es wird was am Gewässer gemacht, von Krankheiten und Seuchen möchte man allerdings nichts wissen... jedenfalls klang es so, als würde das nicht soooo sehr ernstgenommen.
Der Gewässerwart hat die Bilder von dem Aal auch. 

Ja... Über Zwangernährung habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Ich habe Spritzen und Schläuche dafür, weil ich meine Riesenschlangen vor langer Zeit mal so ernähren musste. Mal sehen wie er sich verhält wenn es etwas wärmer um ihn wird und wie das Mittel anschlägt.

Noch eine Info:
Der Aal ist ca. 81 cm lang und der Anus befindet sich schon sehr weit vorn auf ca. 40 cm. D.h. der Fisch besteht zur Hälfte bzw. über der Hälfte aus Schwanzflosse... 
Das finde ich ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



> Ja... Über Zwangernährung habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Ich habe  Spritzen und Schläuche dafür, weil ich meine Riesenschlangen vor langer  Zeit mal so ernähren musste. Mal sehen wie er sich verhält wenn es etwas  wärmer um ihn wird und wie das Mittel anschlägt.



Lass den Quatsch mit der Zwangsfütterung sein, sonst brauchst du auch keine Pilzbehandlung durchführen.
Um ihn zu füttern musst du ihn ja anpacken, also seine Schleimschicht noch mehr schädigen!

Jürgen


----------



## saibking (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Noch eine Info:
> Der Aal ist ca. 81 cm lang und der Anus befindet sich schon sehr weit vorn auf ca. 40 cm. D.h. der Fisch besteht zur Hälfte bzw. über der Hälfte aus Schwanzflosse...
> Das finde ich ungewöhnlich.



Hm, das klingt leider nicht gut. Scheint so als hat sich der Aal für seine Wanderung bereit gemacht. Das würde auch erklären, warum du ihn in der Pfütze abseits des Wassers gefunden hast, er war allem Anschein nach auf der Suche nach einem Fließgewässer.

Fressen Aale auf der Wanderung eigentlich noch was? Müssten sie eigentlich, zumindest in der Anfangsphase, denn die Wanderung kann ja bis zu anderthalb Jahre dauern...


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Lass den Quatsch mit der Zwangsfütterung sein, sonst brauchst du auch keine Pilzbehandlung durchführen.
> Um ihn zu füttern musst du ihn ja anpacken, also seine Schleimschicht noch mehr schädigen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ja, dann stirbt er eben in Schönheit mit makelloser Haut an Unterernährung :m

Vorsichtig auf ein nasses Tuch legen , selbst die Einmalhandschuhe aus Latex anziehen, Pürree schnell reindrücken und fertig.

Denke mal Überlebenschance ohne Futter 0,0

Mit Futter 5% ( nur Vermutung )

Das mit den Medis aus der Aquaristik ist schon ein netter Zug vom Fischbesitzer !

*Sollte* der durchkommen, ensteht mglw. eine lebenslange Freundschaft |supergri:m

R.S.


----------



## TropicOrange (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Sollte* der durchkommen, ensteht mglw. eine lebenslange Freundschaft |supergri:m



"Schatz, Glitschi schläft heute bei uns im Bett...is nich schlimm, oder?"

Auf jeden Fall eine interessante Geschichte. Hoffentlich hält uns der TE auf dem Laufenden, wies mit dem Knaben weitergeht. Er sieht ja echt mehr tot als lebendig aus. Insofern großen Respekt vor dem TE, dass er sich dem Aal angenommen hat.


----------



## Eitsch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

@ Tropic Orange

Vielen dank!

@ All

Natürlich halte ich euch auf em Laufenden!
Ich habe jetzt eine Aquarium Wasserpumpe installiert, die säubert, filtert und sorgt für Sauerstoff.


Zustand: eher besser, denn er bewegt sich mehr und hebt den Kopf an?!


----------



## Ingo33 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Viel Glück


----------



## zokker (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Noch eine Info:
> Der Aal ist ca. 81 cm lang und der Anus befindet sich schon sehr weit vorn auf ca. 40 cm. D.h. der Fisch besteht zur Hälfte bzw. über der Hälfte aus Schwanzflosse...
> Das finde ich ungewöhnlich.



Ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Anus beim Aal sitzt immer ungefähr in der Mitte.

Wünsche dem Aal, das er es schafft.


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wünsche dem Aal, das er es schafft.



Wenn er es schafft, ist das DIE Weihnachtsgeschichte 2014.

Aber watt dann ?
Wieder aussetzen iss ja nich.


----------



## Eitsch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So Leute ich will mal eure Meinung hören:

Ein krankes Tier kann entweder selbstständig in ein nicht "befallenes" Gewässer abwandern oder durch einen Vogel reingebracht werden (der den Fisch evtl. fallen lässt)

Oder wieviele Leute fassen Weißfische mit bloßen Händen an, zerstören deren Schleimhäute und schmeißen sie zurück ins Wasser!
Sicher nicht jeder Fisch entwickelt dann einen Pilz, aber was wenn doch?

Das Risiko dass ich den gesamten Aalbestand Norddeutschlands vernichte, und das paradoxer Weise mit einem von mir gerettetem Fisch wie hoch ist das? 
Warum nicht zurück setzen? Mit welcher Begründung?

PS: Da ich glücklciher Teichpächter bin, setze ich ihn FALLS er es schafft in MEINEN Teich! Basta!

Wie gesagt FALLS


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



zokker schrieb:


> Und der Kopf schaut ein kleines Stückchen raus. Konnte ich schon beobachten.



..........FERKEL...............:q


----------



## zokker (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> So Leute ich will mal eure Meinung hören:
> 
> Ein krankes Tier kann entweder selbstständig in ein nicht "befallenes" Gewässer abwandern oder durch einen Vogel reingebracht werden (der den Fisch evtl. fallen lässt)
> 
> ...



Immer schön selber denken, viele deutsche sind da sehr  komisch und lassen sich das abnehmen.
2006 hat man mal Rügen abgesperrt, wegen der Vogelgrippe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/wissen/vogelgrippe-nun-auch-auf-festland-aid-1.2263559


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aalbundy kommt aus  SE     ich auch   o ha


----------



## Sneep (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Aus reinem Interesse / Neugier: Wie ermittelt man bei einem wilden Fisch zuverlässig und genau das Lebensalter?




Hallo,

Eine Altersbestimmung ist teilweise ganz einfach.
Man fragt den Eigentümer. :q

Wenn der dann angibt, dass er das Gewässer vor 23 Jahren gekauft hat und bei der Gelegenheit der einzige Aalbesatz getätigt wurde, kann man daraus ableiten, dass alle Aale im See mindesten 23 Jahre alt sein müssen. 

Ohne diese Information kann  man Rückenwirbel anschleifen, die Jahresringe bilden sich hier auch ab.

Die Interpretation ist aber grundsätzliich schwierig. Bei den Gehörsteinen, kommt dazu, dass ich die im Schädel erst mal finden muss, da sie sehr klein sind.


sneeP


----------



## Eitsch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

@ Nobbi 1962

Wenn du um die Ecke wohnst, dann darfst du dir Aalbundi gerne mal ansehen. Evtl. hast du auch noch einen Tipp auf Lager.

Außerdem ein gibts ein Selfie und ne Autogrammkarte


----------



## Ingo33 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Morgen.
Und? Lebt er noch? Konnte die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Was ist denn jetzt mit füttern - der muss doch Nahrung haben.

Von Nix kütt Nix...

R.S.


----------



## Eitsch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Also an alle:

Er lebt noch! Er benutzt sogar wieder seine Brustflossen.
um sich fort zu bewegen. :m

ABER;
Wie soll ich ihn jetzt füttern?
Würmer reinwerfen?
In seinem Gewässer kommen viele Muscheln vor! Soll ich da eine knacken und ihm das Fleisch reinwerfen?
Rotaugen reinwerfen?
Eingelegte Köderfische? 
Was ist das beste?

Es geht darum ihn dazu zu animieren selbstständig zu fressen!

Im gegensatz zu draußen hat er jetzt im Keller auch ca. 5 - 8 Grad mehr Temperatur


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich würde es mit Minirotaugen versuchen, oder anderweitige größere Brut. 
Nur, ist er schon so fit, etwas zu erlegen???


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

langsam klingts nach verabscheungswürdigen tierversuchen.

klingt aberf nur so. mach hinne, rette dem kerlchen sein leben.

gute sache!


----------



## Eitsch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich würde halt nur gerne wissen ob er überhaupt noch Verdauungsorgane hat...

Wie finde ich das denn heraus?????????

Sonst macht das mit dem Füttern doch kaum einen Sinn


----------



## TropicOrange (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Ich würde halt nur gerne wissen ob er überhaupt noch Verdauungsorgane hat...
> 
> Wie finde ich das denn heraus?????????



Ich glaube, die einzige Möglichkeit, das sicher rauszufinden, wär für den Aal nicht unbedingt förderlich. Ich würd ihn einfach weiter füttern, mehr als eingehen kann er nicht. Sollten sich die Verdauungsorgane schon zurückgebildet haben, hat er eh keine nennenswerte Chance mehr.


----------



## azurjunfer (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Versuch es mal mit Maden oder Pinkis, damit fangen wir wenn's wasser kalt ist unsere Aale.

Gruß azurjunfer


----------



## pike-81 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Auf keinen Fall zu viel Futter, und nichts im Wasser vergammeln lassen.


----------



## Surf (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hmm...  kann man Fische auch zwangsernähren...? Hab von Fischaufzucht grundsätzlich keine  besonderes Ahnung,  aber das kommt mir so in den Sinn. Vielleicht  mit Mückenlarven und so, die  würden auf jeden Fall gut durch nen kleine Schlauch drücken lassen, mit einer Spritze.Wenn er eh kraftlos  ist vielleicht hat er dann auch keine Kraft zu erbrechen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Fütterbehälter anlegen,

d.h. Aal vorsichtig aus dem Wohnbecken nehmen, auf feuchtes Tuch legen, Nahrungsbrei per Spritze eindrücken ( nicht zu Viel ),
beobachten, ob er´s auswürgt ein paar min. lang; dann vorsichtig ins Fütterbecken ( ausreichend groß, gleiches Wasser wie im Wohnbecken.)

Erbricht er, hast Du keine Verunreinigungen im Wohnbecken...danach zurück in Becken 1

Beobachten,lernen anpassen, wiederholen ... so würde ich das mal probieren...bin ja Romantiker |wavey:

R.S.

P.S: Paar Maden im Haupbecken schaden sicher nicht...


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

...lese gerade die Sache mit den Muscheln.

Frische/gekochte Miesmuscheln knacken und Ihm ein paar davon in den Magen schieben per langer Pinzette ( o.ä Werkzeug ) ; dabei sehr aufpassen, dass man ihn innerlich nicht verletzt...beobachten, ob oder wieviel drinbleibt.

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Sag mal Rheinspezie, hast du schon mal einen Fisch zwangsgefüttert?
Dieser Quatsch kann nur eine romantische Anwandlung sein!
Der Aal wird sich bei dieser Prozedur winden und wehren.
Das Verletzungsrisioko ist dabei recht hoch, mal abgesehen davon das seine ohnehin schon zerstörte Schleimschicht dabei noch mehr geschädigt wird!
Es ist sowieso seltsam, dass Menschen, wenn es um ein aufgefundenes Tier egal welcher Art geht, immer zuerst einfällt; das Tier muss unbedingt gefüttert werden, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht.
Es ist so glaube ich, eine Art von Brutpflegetrieb der Menschen angesichts eines "armen" Tieres überkommt.
Mir wurden schon öfters aufgefundene Wildtiere gebracht, zumeist Vögel und dann wird auch regelmäßig von den "Findern" gefüttert, dabei wird häufig wirklich alles falsch gemacht was überhaupt geht, ja zum Teil die Tiere nachhaltig geschädigt bis zum Tod, aber Hauptsache satt!
Ein Fisch kann monatelang ohne Nahrung leben und wenn der Aal noch fressen kann, so wird er dies zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt auch wieder tun, oder halt sterben!

Jürgen


----------



## malpi (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sag mal Rheinspezie, hast du schon mal einen Fisch zwangsgefüttert?
> Dieser Quatsch kann nur eine romantische Anwandlung sein!
> Der Aal wird sich bei dieser Prozedur winden und wehren.
> Das Verletzungsrisioko ist dabei recht hoch, mal abgesehen davon das seine ohnehin schon zerstörte Schleimschicht dabei noch mehr geschädigt wird!
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben, finde es wirklich unmöglich das ihr hier irgendwelche Versuche starten wollt.

Bring das Tier entweder zu einer Einrichtung wo Leute sind die Ahnung haben, lass es frei oder erlöse es....


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> *Sag mal Rheinspezie, hast du schon mal einen Fisch zwangsgefüttert?*
> *Dieser Quatsch kann nur eine romantische Anwandlung sein!
> Der Aal wird sich bei dieser Prozedur winden und wehren.*
> *Das Verletzungsrisioko ist dabei recht hoch, mal abgesehen davon das seine ohnehin schon zerstörte Schleimschicht dabei noch mehr geschädigt wird!*
> ...



Ob dieser "Zombie" überhaupt noch Nahrung aufnimmt ?

Zwangsfütterung ist in der Tierpflege sogar das Mittel zum Aufpäppeln.

Aber wie gesagt, ein paar Maden oder Muscheln im Becken können auch nicht schaden !

Gibt noch was : bspw. gekochte Miesmuschel mit einer langen Pinzette / Stäbchen direkt vor´s Maul halten und hoffen, dass er nimmt.

Ich hätte dem schon längst ein paar Happen reingeschoben - sonst stirbt er doch sowieso.

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Mit Muscheln würde ich da nicht gleich beigehen, Mollusken sind sehr schwer verdaulich!

Für den Anfang vielleicht erst einmal etwas Kamillentee einflößen, bissken geriebenen Apfel, etwas Möhre, wenn der Aal das drin behält, 'ne leichte Hühnerbrühe mit etwas Ei reichen.


----------



## wusel345 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit Muscheln würde ich da nicht gleich beigehen, Mollusken sind sehr schwer verdaulich!
> 
> Für den Anfang vielleicht erst einmal etwas Kamillentee einflößen, bissken geriebenen Apfel, etwas Möhre, wenn der Aal das drin behält, 'ne leichte Hühnerbrühe mit etwas Ei reichen.









 einfach geil. Sollte das auch drin bleiben, was ich bezweifel, weitermachen mit gebratenem Schnitzel, damit er wieder was auf die "Rippen" bekommt und noch größer und stärker wird.


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Und wenn er es bis zum 24. schafft, sollte er auch ohne Bedenken Gans mit Rotkohl und Knödeln gereicht bekommen. 


Ich selber hätte mir niemals so viel Aufwand gemacht, finde es aber sehr interessant und unterhaltsam, hier mitzuverfolgen was aus Aali wird. Und es wäre in der Tat schön, wenn er zum Frühjahr wieder gesund und munter seines Weges schwimmen könnte. #6
Von hier aus alles gute, für Deinen "Patienten". #6


----------



## west1 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Für den Anfang vielleicht erst einmal etwas Kamillentee einflößen, bissken geriebenen Apfel, etwas Möhre, wenn der Aal das drin behält, 'ne leichte Hühnerbrühe mit etwas Ei reichen.



und solle er davon Durchfall bekommen ist erstmal Schleimsuppe angesagt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit Muscheln würde ich da nicht gleich beigehen, Mollusken sind sehr schwer verdaulich!
> 
> *Für den Anfang vielleicht erst einmal etwas Kamillentee einflößen, bissken geriebenen Apfel, etwas Möhre, wenn der Aal das drin behält, 'ne leichte Hühnerbrühe mit etwas Ei reichen*.



Wie bist Du denn drauf?

Wir versuchen hier ernsthaft, ein Leben zu retten #w

Der Tee hat keine Nährstoffe , der Apfel wird den Fisch übersäuern.
Möhren sind zu hart und unverdaulich - das sollte man als Angler eigentl. auch wissen...

Hühnerbrühe löppt zu den Kiemen raus und das Ei ist zum Verfüttern zu schwabbelig.

Geht´s noch? #y

Bischen mehr mühe, dann klappts auch mit der Reha ( vom Aal ).

Hätte noch ein Rezept : gemahlenes Forelli verbreien und rein damit !
Schnitzel kommen später und wird das Tier kugelrund, wird geräuchert .

*Wir stehen das gemeinsam durch *

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ob dieser "Zombie" überhaupt noch Nahrung aufnimmt ?
> 
> Zwangsfütterung ist in der Tierpflege sogar das Mittel zum Aufpäppeln.
> 
> ...



Deshalb ist Tierpflege ja auch ein Ausbildungsberuf. 

Was hier zu lesen ist grenzt an Folter. Und Maden und  Muscheln bringen ruck zuck das Wasser zum Kippen.

Wenn dann würde ich lebende kleine Fische vergesellschaften, die könnten dann gefressen werden, ich würde aber wetten das die Futterfische den Schleicher überleben.


----------



## donak (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Finde die Aktion durchaus interessant, wobei ich mir das wohl nicht angetan hätte.

Zwangsfütterung find ich auch etwas suspekt, kleine Fische mit zum Aal, entweder er frisst die selber, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Eitsch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moin Leute,

ich melde mich hier mal nach einer 12 Stunden Schicht zurück und muss feststellen, dass jede menge diskutiert wird.
Leider muss ich feststellen melden sich auch negative Stimmen.

All denen die das was ich mache als Quälerei oder Gutmenschentun ansehen möchte ich sagen, dass ich sehr wohl natürliche Auslese befürworte. Allerdings ist der Mensch dem Aal doch einen Gefallen schuldig, da wir maßgeblich an dessen "absterben" beteiligt sind.
Also denke ich dass es richtig ist, wenigstens zu versuchen das Tier zu retten.


Erstmal zum Aal: Ihm geht es DEUTLICH besser! #6
Er bewegt sich mehr, er benutzt zur schwimm- und schwebe- Unterstüzung seine Brustflossen, er ist wacher und wesentlich wehrhafter als noch zu Beginn!

Jetzt erstmal zum Plan der weiteren Behandlung:

1.) Das Breitbandmittel welches ich ihm gab, soll nach 5 Tagen eine Wirkung zeigen. Das wäre ca. Donnerstag! Ich werde mir den Fisch dann nochmal genau ansehen und auch neues Fotos posten, anhand derer ihr euch selbst ein Bild einer eventuellen Verbesserung machen könnt.

2.) Erst dann werde ich über Zwangsfütterungsmaßnahmen nachdenken! Ich habe entsprechende Kentniss darüber und auch geeignetes Material dafür. Soweit werde ich ihm einfach weiterhin Futter anbieten dass er selbst zu sich nehmen kann...

Ich hatte wegen der ja vielleicht nicht mehr vorhandenen Verdauungsorgane noch den Gedanken ihn evtl. röntgen zu lassen ;+;+

Grüße


----------



## donak (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber wo willst du den röntgen lassen?

Wenn du sagst, er macht schon Fortschritte, ist das doch Top. Entweder die Organe sind da und er frisst, oder er stirbt.


----------



## Eitsch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Röntgen = Tierarzt!


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Nicht Röntgen, Ultraschall dürfte das Mittel der Wahl sein.
Geht schneller und ist unschädlicher.
Aber halt auch beim Tierarzt,


----------



## TropicOrange (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Röntgen = Tierarzt!



Beim Röntgen kannst du aber keine inneren Organe darstellen. Dazu bräuchtest du nen Ultraschall oder Magnetresonanztomographen.

Es stellt sich auch die Frage, was genau du dir von der Diagnostik erhoffst. Angenommen es würde rauskommen, dass Glitschi keine Verdauungsorgane mehr hat. Wirfst du ihn dann wutentbrannt auf den Kompost? Nee, sicher nicht. Also versuch einfach, ihn zum Fressen zu bringen. Wenn er frisst, isses gut, wenn nicht, schade. 

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf die optische Entwicklung unseres Kumpels. Wäre echt interessant, ob sich sein Aussehen im Laufe der Woche bessert.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich würde ein Stückchen Fisch aus dem Tiefkühler (du hast doch sicher noch Köfis) ins Becken legen und es nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder entfernen, wenn es der Aal nicht gefressen hat.

So siehst du ob er irgendwann frisst und hast keine Probleme mit der Wasserqualität.


----------



## Eitsch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

ber sind Aale was tiefgekühlte Köderfische angeht nicht so enorm empfindlich?

Klar hab ich noch Köderfische und der Tipp ist eigentlich sehr gut


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich habe schon Aale auf Tiefkühlfisch gefangen, von daher kanns so schlimm nicht sein.


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Zwangsernährung, Röntgen, Ultraschall ... wo sind wir denn hier? Guantanamo?
Vorher würd ich es auf jeden Fall mit einer Psychotherapie probieren - so geschunden wie der aussah möchte ich ja nicht wissen, was er für seelischen Schmerz mit sich rumträgt!
Falls das nicht hilf habe ich gelesen, dass eine neue Tanztherapie vielen Leuten dabei hilft sich anderen zu öffnen!
Und falls es ganz hart auf hart kommt gibt es da diesen Therapieansatz den ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe ... ich glaube es ging darum entwicklungsgestörte oder psychisch stark belastete Delfine durch das schwimmen mit Kleinkindern zu heilen. Dazu würd ich dir ja raten bei der nächstgelegenen Kita mal anzufragen


----------



## MarcoZG (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

50 euro auf sein Tod ...


----------



## Eitsch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



MarcoZG schrieb:


> 50 euro auf sein Tod ...




Dumm! Spar dir das...


----------



## Laserbeak (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So langsam aber sicher frage ich mich, was manche von uns so denken.
Da gibt es jemanden, dem das Tier an sich wichtig ist. Jemanden, der sich darüber Gedanken macht, wie es diesem Tier geht. Jemanden, der sich um etwas kümmert.

Und ein Teil dieses Boards hat nichts besseres zu tun, als Kritik zu üben. Man bedenke jedoch folgendes:
Hier wird nicht gequält, oder ein Versuch betrieben.
Hier wird versucht zu helfen. Was bitteschön ist daran falsch?
Vielleicht sollte man einfach einmal honorieren, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich um etwas kümmern. Wie auch immer das ausgehen mag.
Meine Unterstützung (wenn leider auch nur auf geistiger Ebene) hast Du.

Good Job !!


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

...wenn der Jung wieder die 4 Pfund hat, sage ich all den Miesepetern hier :

*Danke für Nichts !* :r

Und den gibt´s noch dazu |splat2:

Und den ( besonders an Sten :m) 

#y

So, musste mal gesagt werden.

Und Petri Unheil !!!

R.S.


----------



## MarcoZG (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Dumm! Spar dir das...



Tut mir leid , aber auf den Bildern ist doch klar zu sehen  , dass er sterben wird .
Helfen würde man dem Burschen mit einem schnellen Tod !
Wenn du was gutes tun willst , dann spende für Besatzmaßnahmen oder wenn du kein Geld ausgeben möchtest , dann geh am Gewässer Müll sammeln , dass wäre sinvoller meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Wenn der Fisch auf dem absteigenden Ast wäre, ok. Aber offensichtlich geht es seit Pfütze bergauf. Wenn der Aal die Kurve kriegt, kann er noch viele jahre leben. Wenn sich der Zustand doch verschlechtert, kann man ihn immer noch erlösen und er hat seine Chance gehabt.


----------



## westerwäller (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

mach mal n neues foto. wie haben sich die augen verändert?#6


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



MarcoZG schrieb:


> 50 euro auf sein Tod ...


Auf den Tod eines Tieres zu wetten ist mMn ein wenig makaber [emoji19]


----------



## TomausKerpen (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> So langsam aber sicher frage ich mich, was manche von uns so denken.
> Da gibt es jemanden, dem das Tier an sich wichtig ist. Jemanden, der sich darüber Gedanken macht, wie es diesem Tier geht. Jemanden, der sich um etwas kümmert.
> 
> Und ein Teil dieses Boards hat nichts besseres zu tun, als Kritik zu üben. Man bedenke jedoch folgendes:
> ...




|stolz:


----------



## saibking (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen: man kann es ja wenigstens probieren. Viele hätten ihn aufgrund der miserablen Verfassung direkt erschlagen, aber Eitsch hat ihm eine Chance gegeben, und der sich stetig bessernde Zustand des Aals gibt Ihm Recht. Wer weiß, vielleicht fängt er morgen wieder an zu fressen? Es sind schon größere Wunder passiert, und Aale sind zähe Viecher...


----------



## Eitsch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hey Leute,

an alle die mich und Glitschi unterstützen und Mut zu sprechen:
Vielen dank! Ein großes dankeschön, für Rat, Tat und alles weitere! Das finde ich wirklich klasse!

Ich kann verstehen, dass ihr scharf auf neue Fotos seit, aber ich habe nunmal erst Donnerstag wieder richtig Zeit um mich darum zu kümmern.

Was ich euch jetzt schonmal sagen kann ist, dass sein Verhalten und seine Bewegungen viel besser und normaler sind! Seine Haut ist deutlich gefärbt, er glänzt wieder richtig.

Allerdings gibt es auch schlechte Nachrichten:

Am Kopf bildet er Quaddel-artige Beläge aus?! So eine Art Beulen... Kennt das jemand? 
Kann mir jemand sagen was das sein könnte? 
Oh und leider hat er noch nichts gefressen...

Den Tipp mit dem Tiefkühlköderfisch werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren. Ich schmeiße ihm etwas über Nacht rein.


PS: Interessante Info, es lag für ca. 24 Stunden!!!!! ein kanadischer Tauwurm IM Wasser.. ich hatte die Hoffnung dass er ihn frisst... als ich den Wurm wieder rausgenommen habe, lebte dieser noch?!? Wie geht das denn?

LG


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> So langsam aber sicher frage ich mich, was manche von uns so denken.
> Da gibt es jemanden, dem das Tier an sich wichtig ist. Jemanden, der sich darüber Gedanken macht, wie es diesem Tier geht. Jemanden, der sich um etwas kümmert.
> 
> Und ein Teil dieses Boards hat nichts besseres zu tun, als Kritik zu üben. Man bedenke jedoch folgendes:
> ...



Das Problem, dass ich damit habe und warum ich diese ganze Aktion nicht Ernst nehmen kann ist:
Dem einzelnen Tier ist damit EVENTUELL geholfen, aber zu welchem Preis? - für die Arterhaltung ist ein Tier sowas von unwichtig. Und wenn man das Gegenteil behauptet muss man eindeutig sofort das Angeln auf Aale einstellen.
Wenn dir der Aal an sich wirklich am Herzen liegt, dann angagier dich doch für dessen Erhalt und bewirk wirklich etwas. Ach nee - das wäre dann Arbeit ohne Erfolge direkt sehen zu können und ohne Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Was hier passiert ist genauso Aktionismus und geförderte Bambidenke wie PETA Aktionen gegen Angler und kommt dazu noch aus der oben beschriebenen heuchlerischen Ecke.
Dazu wird noch mehrmals gesagt, dass ein wahrscheinlich kranker Fisch absichtlich in ein intaktes Gewässer gesetzt werden soll - DAS ist ein wirklicher Eingriff in ein System, der eben auch ernste Folgen haben KANN.
Das ist meine moralische Sicht auf die Dinge - ethisch gesehen denke ich: Mach doch watte wills.

Just my two cents als Tierfreund, Naturschützer, Angler und Biologe.


----------



## Seele (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aale Fressen ihre Würmer teils erst nach 3 oder 4 Tagen. Konnte ich selbts im Aqua beobachten. Sind schon ziemlich seltsame Viecher.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

@daci7

Moin,

lass´ Ihn doch seine Rettungsaktion durchziehen - er schadet doch Keinem !

Mit dem "Aktionismus" kann ich gut leben - sinnvoll oder nicht.

Soll die Natur das regeln - er bietet nur den Rahmen.

Das einem Angler auchmal Fische leidtun ist kein Widerspruch, sondern menschlich.

Wenn der Aal eingeht, ist das eben so - vllt. hat er in seinem Becken noch ein paar "gute" Tage gehabt - wer weiß das schon?

R.S.

P.S: Achso: Petri Unheil an Dich :m


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aalfred hat ja auch lange in der Wanne ausgehalten.
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...QQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEHoyhM4U0q5WC6bgrXSfL76lYDzw
Finde aber doch gut das man sich um ein Tier kümmert.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



> Was hier passiert ist genauso Aktionismus und geförderte Bambidenke wie  PETA Aktionen gegen Angler und kommt dazu noch aus der oben  beschriebenen heuchlerischen Ecke.



So sieht es aus!
Ich finde sowieso, die Leute werden immer bescheuerter, mit ihrer Bambitierliebe.
Das Aal-Elend hier, ist aber nur ein relativ harmloses Beispiel, für gewisse degenerative Erscheinungen bei unseren Mitmenschen!
Ich bin immer froh, wenn man ab und zu noch auf "normale" Menschen trifft.
Danke Daci!



> Dazu wird noch mehrmals gesagt, dass ein wahrscheinlich kranker Fisch  absichtlich in ein intaktes Gewässer gesetzt werden soll - DAS ist ein  wirklicher Eingriff in ein System, der eben auch ernste Folgen haben  KANN.



Und dies muss man den Leuten auch noch sagen, obwohl sie es ja im Rahmen ihrer irgendwann abgelegten Fischereiprüfung besser wissen sollten!
Zufällig eines der Fischereigesetze welches Sinn macht, nämlich Fische nicht von einem ins nächste Gewässer willkürlich zu besetzten!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass alsbald die Vernunft oberhand gewinnt und dieser bemitleidenswerte Aal den Coup de Grace nehmen darf!


----------



## schmol (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

........

Am Kopf bildet er Quaddel-artige Beläge aus?! So eine Art Beulen... Kennt das jemand? 
Kann mir jemand sagen was das sein könnte? 


Blumenkohl???

http://fischerzeugerring-niederbayern.de/fachber07.htm#Blumenkohlkrankheit der Aale


----------



## donak (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



schmol schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Am Kopf bildet er Quaddel-artige Beläge aus?! So eine Art Beulen... Kennt das jemand?
> Kann mir jemand sagen was das sein könnte?
> ...



Wenn es das ist, dann wäre der Absatz Therapie und Prophylaxe am wichtigsten. Also nichts mit zurücksetzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Dann wird es vielleicht die Blumenkohlkrankheit sein.







Edit: man sollte erst zu ende lesen.....war ja viel zu spät


----------



## Eitsch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moin Leute,

leider muss ich feststellen, dass einige hier sehr viel Unsinn mit ihrer Meinung äußern!

Ich will nichts zitieren, aber es 2 Sprüche haben mich sehr zur Weißglut getrieben;

1.) Der eine Aaal sei für den Fortbestand der Art sowieso völlig nutzlos!
- Wer sowas sagt gehört bestraft! Ich frage mich ernsthaft in was für einer Welt wir Leben würden, wenn jeder so denken würde! Hier geht es um Nachhaltigkeit!

2.) Ein krankes Tier soll in ein intaktes Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden!
- Leute... bitte, BITTE liest euch alle Kommentare durch! Ich halte es nicht aus! NIEMAND will ihn zurücksetzen! 
Erstens habe ich geschrieben, dass ich mir zur Not von einem Tierarzt bestätigen lasse, dass der Aal wieder gesund ist und zweitens habe ich geschrieben, dass ich ihn zur NOT in mein EIGENES Gewässer setze!! Dann bleibt das Problem bei mir! 

So weiter im Text:
Vielen lieben dank an die Leute, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben sich über die Quaddeln gedanken zu machen!
Ich bin auch schon auf die Blumenkohlkrankheit aufmerksam geworden. Eben habe ich aber gesehen, dass er einen deutlichen Pilzbefall am Kopf entwickelt und das OBWOHL er seit 4 Tagen in einem mittel gegen Pilzerkrankungen schwimmt.... ;+;+;+

Noch eine Nachricht zu seinem Zustand, mittlerweile ist der Haudegen so fit, dass ich ihn alleine nicht mehr festhalten kann um mir seine Wunden anzusehen... 
Bis dato hing er nur regungslos in meiner Hand oder drehte leicht den Kopf... Eben hat er sich richtig gewehrt!!!

Ich werde ihm gleich ein Stück Rotauge reinwerfen, mal sehen


----------



## lausi97 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aus sicht eines Fischwirtes:

Du hättest den Aal zum zuständigen Veterinär oder FGD bringen sollen,es könnte sich durchaus um eine ansteckende Krankheit handeln.
Du schreibst zur not willst durch nen Tierartzt die Gesundheit bestätigen lassen, mal vorausgesetzt das der TA auch Virologische Untersuchungen kann,und dann den Aal in dein eigenes Gewässer setzen,wäre dann ja nur dein Problem.Falsch gedacht,falls ansteckende Krankheit,und dir wird das nachgewiesen wäre es zwar auch dein Problem,aber evtl. würden andere Bestände auch infiziert.Kleines Beispiel: Öpperken oberhalb meiner Teichanlage VHS infizierte Forellen besetzt,,immer wieder verluste gehabt und nichts unternommen,ergo mein kompletter Betrieb Tod,ne viertel mille schaden,nach zweiJahren hat seine Versicherung endlich bezahlt,und Öpperken guckte ganz dumm.Allein mit diesem gedanken würd ich dem Aal einen leichteren Tod wünschen.
Nichts für Ungut und dein Engagement in ehren,aber erlöse den armen Kerl.

#h


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hi Eidsch,

Hatte auch schon probiert einen Aal in der Tonne zu hältern, der starb, vermutlich zu wenig Sauerstoffaustausch.

Hatte mal lange Zeit einen Aal im Aquarium mit Pumpe und Filter, mit anderen Süsswassserfischen.der Frass schon Würmer. Das funktionierte Problemlos. 
Wennst den Aufwand betreiben wills:
Besorg dir ein Aquarium. Leg ein Holes Teil, wie eine Fürstgaube oder Rohrstück ins Wasser, damit er sich verstecken und eingewöhnen kann.
Fische und die meisten anderen Tiere mussen sich erst eingewöhnen bis sie fressen
Milchigen Augen: Entweder der hat das grelle Tageslicht nicht gepackt oder Pilzbefall. In der Zoohandlung ein Foto zeigen, die können oft einen Arzt ersetzen.
Ach Ja: Düstere Lichtverhältnisse gommen den Lebensbedingungen näher. 
Viel Glück
NaabMäx


----------



## Eitsch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moin Lausi97:

Danke, das ist ein fachlich gute Antwort! 

@ NaabMäx

Er ist im Keller! Dort ist es immer dunkel! Zudem habe ich in der Wassertonne eine Aquariumpumpe dirn!
PS: Aquarium????? Der Aal ist über 80cm groß... die Tonne bzw. der Bottich ist das größte was ich habe.
Der hat übigends am Grund einen Durchmesser von knapp 70cm... geht also. 
Ein Versteck werde ich ihm einrichten


----------



## burhave (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Bei euch läuft doch irgendwie was schief oder? 
So viel mist wie hier hab ich ja noch nie gelesen...


----------



## Nordsee (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Wir haben ja alles mögliche schon aufgepäppelt, Lämmer, Katzen, Vögel etc. und so gut wie immer hat es sich bezahlt gemacht.

Aber bei diesem Aal hätte ich nicht lange gefackelt (Ich hätte ihn erst gar nicht mit ins Haus genommen) und ihn erlöst. 
So hart es für manche klingen mag, es ist nur ein Aal!!!!1

Es hat ökologisch keinerlei Bedeutung, 1. Er hätte eh nicht abwandern können und 2. ein Aal mehr oder weniger macht den Kaffee nicht heiß.

Das einzige, was positiv ist, dass Tiere für dich auch Lebewesen sind und du bist bereit kranken Tieren zu helfen (Wenn man bedenkt wie viele Wildunfälle/Haustierunfälle es mit Fahrerflucht gibt....

Aber der Kosten/Nutzenaufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zu einander.

Es ehrt dich aber, dass du dir dennoch die Mühe machst.

Meine Meinung ist aber nach wie vor, bereite allem ein Ende.

Er wird NIE wieder gesund....Selbst wenn du ihn soweit hinbekommst, dass er irgendwie Lebensfähig ist... Ein schönes Leben würde es nicht sein und er wird es auch nie wieder haben!

Außerdem hat er doch schon mit 80cm eine Menge erlebt...Ich als 90-jähriger möchte doch auch nicht, dass wenn es mir richtig dreckig geht, mit allen Mitteln versucht wird, dass ich irgendwie am Leben bleibe, egal wie jämmerlich es wäre

Es ist aber dein Aal und du hast die volle Verantwortung.
Wie du dich Entscheiden wirst liegt bei dir allein.
Ich werde (was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig  ) jede Entscheidung akzeptieren selbst wenn du ihn eigenhändig zum Ziel jeden Aales schwimmst.

Ich werde gespannt alles verfolgen und rechne dir an, das dir das Wohl eines Tieres am Herzen liegt, was leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist auch wenn ich anders gehandelt hätte


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Da haben wir ja einige Aalflüsterer unter uns.
Schön wie ihr euch in das Tier  reinversetzen und exakt wieder geben könnt, was dieser fühlt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

unterhaltsamer trööt: #q #d |uhoh:|bigeyes ;+  |splat2:


----------



## burhave (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



burhave schrieb:


> Bei euch läuft doch irgendwie was schief oder?
> So viel mist wie hier hab ich ja noch nie gelesen...



Obwohl doch. Und da ging es um Eimer:m


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Vielleicht braucht er eine Organspende... 
Also, Freiwillige vor!

Ich find's unterhaltsam und wünsche viel Glück, auch wenn die Chancen wohl eher schlecht stehen und lass Dir von den Propheten des bevorstehenden Abenland - Untergangs nicht den Spaß verderben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Findling schrieb:


> Vielleicht braucht er eine Organspende...
> Also, Freiwillige vor!
> 
> *Ich find's unterhaltsam und wünsche viel Glück, auch wenn die Chancen wohl eher schlecht stehen* und lass Dir von den Propheten des bevorstehenden Abenland - Untergangs nicht den Spaß verderben.




Wohl eher sehr schlecht würde ich mal annehmen.

Der Aalpappi hat sich für seinen Weg entschieden.

Der Weg ist seiner , hier gibt es Meinungen unterschiedlicher Art, die ich bisher fast Alle nachvollziehen kann.

Romantiker, Pragmatiker, Erzeuger, Nörgler,Überzeugte, die Alle irgendwie was anderes sagen.

Relevant ist nur Einer - und der geht seinen Weg, weil er ihn beeinflussen kann.

Schlechtestenfalls nur egal, was da passiert , der 
Aal wird nicht freigesetzt und ob er durchkommt oder nicht, ist einfach emotional betrachtet relevant.

Für den Bestand ein Sandkorn in der Wüste - für uns der Glitschi :m

R.S.

P.S: bitte nehmt den Thread doch nicht so ernst, aber interessant ist er dafür sehr...siehe die Klicks...


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Wann hat der Aal Einschulung?
Damit wir hier alle für die Zuckertüte zusammenlegen können.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Tja, wenn ein Lebenwesen erst mal anfängt, einem Leid zu tun, dann gibt man ihm nicht so schnell den Nackenstich. Ob das nun ein Aal ist, ein Bussibussikätzchen aus dem Strassengraben oder ein aus dem Nest gefallener Piepmatz.
Scheiß Spiegelneuronen! Deswegen: Kümmer dich! Schlag dein Zelt neben dem Bottich auf, wenn es dem Kumpel gut tut, gib dein Bestes!
Und wer weiß, vielleicht....:m?

Das einzige Lebewesen, bei dem sich mein Mitgefühl prinzipiell in Grenzen hält, ist die gemeine Zecke!

Ich finds genial! #6


----------



## westerwäller (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Das einzige Lebewesen, bei dem sich mein Mitgefühl prinzipiell in Grenzen hält, ist die gemeine Zecke!
> 
> Ich finds genial! #6



Ein:l für Zecken :vik:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



westerwäller schrieb:


> Ein:l für Zecken :vik:



sind deine anderen 6 beiträge auch so genial|kopfkrat


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ratten im Keller sind auch nicht sooo toll |bigeyes#t

Davon ab:

wenn´s den Patienten nicht zu sehr stresst, wären Bilder des Heilungsverlaufs ( Medis wirken schon ? ) sicher ganz interessant.

Aber wenn er Ruhe und Zuspruch braucht, warten wir noch zu :m

R.S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Donnerstag hat:m Aal-Shatterhand wieder Fotoshooting.

Hat der Aalpappi doch geschrieben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Geni*aal* :m

Dann weiß ich wenigstens, was Donnerstag Abend angesagt ist |supergri

R.S.

P.S: Glitschi, Du packst das #6


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> leider muss ich feststellen, dass einige hier sehr viel Unsinn mit ihrer Meinung äußern!
> 
> ...



Tjojo... ich will mich ja eigentlich raushalten... aber bei diesem Quark kann ich nicht anders:
Ja - ein einzelner Fisch ist für die Arterhaltung völlig nutzlos. Noch dazu wenn man unter 2.) liest, dass du den Aal nicht wieder auswildern willst.

Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein und die päppelst dir da einen Aquariumsfisch hoch: Von mir aus. Ich halte den Fisch zwar für zu groß und nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen haltbar, aber wenn du drauf bestehst.

Wenn du das Vieh aber wieder freilassen willst sei dir gesagt: Der Aufwand und das Geld das du reinstecken werden musst um den Fisch hochzupäppeln, als gesund abstempel zu lassen (wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor?*) und dann frei zu lassen wäre wesentlich wirkungsvoller anderer Stelle investiert. 

* Kein Tierarzt der etwas von seinem Handwerk versteht wird dir eine "Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung" ausstellen. Er wird lediglich (wenn überhaupt) feststellen können, dass dein Aal nicht mehr augenscheinlich krank ist und wenn es ein guter Veterinär ist, wird er dir etwas von Virentitern und Bakterienbefall sagen können.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



> * Kein Tierarzt der etwas von seinem Handwerk versteht wird dir eine  "Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung" ausstellen. Er wird lediglich (wenn  überhaupt) feststellen können, dass dein Aal  nicht mehr augenscheinlich krank ist und wenn es ein guter Veterinär  ist, wird er dir etwas von Virentitern und Bakterienbefall sagen können.


Das Problem wird sein, überhaupt einen Veterinär zu finden?
Geschätzt 99% der Tierärzte wird über die Tatsache hinaus fest zu stellen, dass der Aal ein Fisch ist, nichts mit dem Tier an zu fangen wissen!
Die jenigen, welche sich mit Fischen sowie Reptilien auskennen, sind nur einige wenige Spezialisten.
Entweder sitzen die bei den Landesfischereibehörden, für die wäre der Aal aber nicht als zu behandelndes Objekt interessant!
Übrig bleiben auf Koibehandlung/Aquaristik ausgerichtete Spezies, diese gilt es zunächst ausfindig zu machen!


@Eitsch
nur son Tipp: 
Nach der Medikamentation ist es normalerweise nötig, ca. 1-2 Wochen über Aktivkohle zu filtern!
Bei deiner alternativen Tonnenhaltung mit nur einer Pumpe, anstelle eines Filtersystems, ist mindestens ein großzügiger Wasserwechsel angesagt. (2/3)
Abgesehen vom allgemeinen zweiwöchentlichen Teilwasserwechsel(1/4).
Temperaturangleichung dabei nicht vergessen, also nicht etwa das zur Zeit ca.8 Grad kalte Wasser aus'm Hahn reinhauen!
Zudem ist es gerade bei Verpilzungen und etlichen Parasiten nicht bekömmlich und für die Gesunderhaltung förderlich, das Wasser etwas "aufzusalzen", entsprechende Salze gibt es im Handel!

Jürgen


----------



## Eitsch (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Eine Nachricht an die letzten beiden Poster:

Jeder kann das sehen wie er will!
Einen regelmäßgen Wasserwechsel mit frischem Flusswasser mache ich. 
Die Temperaturen passe ich an, alles kein Ding.

Aber was das umstrittenste Thema ist: Wieder aussetzen!

Dazu habe ich Infos für euch!

Erstens; Warum Aquariumsfisch??? Ich habe zur Not einen eigenen Teich!
UND ich habe mich mit dem Verein kurzgeschlossen, auch mit dem Gewässerwart! Es hieß "wenn du den Fisch wieder einigermaßen hinbekommst, setzt ihn in Fluss! Da wird er die größte Chance haben abzuwandern!" 
So dramatisch sehen die das nicht... 
PS: Auch die kennen die Fotos!

Und was neue Fotos angeht: Die kommen heute Abend... jetzt über Tag hab ich noch ne Menge zu erledigen

Grüße


----------



## malpi (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Auch wenn ich das Projekt an sich für ziemlich überflüssig halte, möchte ich dir ein paar Tipps bzgl. der Wasserqualität aus meiner Erfahrung als Aquarianer geben.

Um Verpilzungen zu mindern sowie die Bakterielle Belastung im Wasser zu reduzieren, empfiehlt sich die zugabe von Erlenzapfen oder Seemandelbaumblättern ins Wasser. Beides erhältlich in der Bucht.

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das Eichenblätter einen ähnlichen Effekt haben.

Grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Vieh aber wieder freilassen willst sei dir gesagt: Der Aufwand und das Geld das du reinstecken werden musst um den Fisch hochzupäppeln, als gesund abstempel zu lassen (wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor?*) und dann frei zu lassen wäre wesentlich wirkungsvoller anderer Stelle investiert.




Man erkläre mir mal, warum wir es alle bei unserem Nachwuchs toll und förderlich halten, wenn sie zufällig nicht dem nächsten Straßenköter einen Böller in den Hintern stecken, sondern ein kleines Waisenvögelchen nach Hause tragen, freiwillig vom Taschengeld den Tierarzt zahlen und den Vogel vielleicht sogar noch durchbringen. So etwas gilt als mitleidsvoll, emphatisch, aufopfernd, rührend.

Und wenn ein Erwachsener dasselbe tut, auch und vor allem, wenn das betreffende Objekt eher grotesk wirkt und auch nicht hingebungsvoll piepsen kann, dann ist er plötzlich ein Romantiker, irgendwie ein weltfremder Spinner, bambihaft...#d

Euch hat die harte Schule des Lebens anscheinend wirklich hart gemacht, Jungs. 

Daci: Vorschlag: Du kaufst dir kein Angelgerödel mehr, sondern spendest ab sofort 50€ im Monat für die edle Rettung des Aals. Oder besser, du gräbst eigenhändig eine Fischtreppe. Oder du stellst dich auf die Strasse und demonstrierst gegen Wasserkraftwerke und Schleusenbetrieb.
Oder andersherum: Wir alle machen wohl eines, nämlich NICHTS für die Rettung des europäischen Aals. Der TE hingegen geht spazieren, findet ein zerfleddertes Wesen in einer Pfütze und hat ab diesem Moment eine Mission.

Chapeau! #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

|good:

Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

|good:|good:

Volle Zustimmung #6


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich sag mal so: Meine Frau ist auch so ne Idealistin!!

...manchmal roll ich auch mit den Augen, aber im Prinzip ist sie genau wegen dieser weltverbesserlichen Art meine Frau geworden!!
Von daher: Gute Besserung für den Schlänger!! Ich finds OK...


----------



## captn-ahab (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Meine Frau ist auch so ne Idealistin!!
> 
> ...manchmal roll ich auch mit den Augen, aber im Prinzip ist sie genau wegen dieser weltverbesserlichen Art meine Frau geworden!!
> Von daher: Gute Besserung für den Schlänger!! Ich finds OK...


 
Ein sehr guter Beitrag!!
Da kann ich mich 1:1 wiederfinden, so eine bessere Hälfte habe ich auch zu Hause. Unverbesserliche Optimistin...aber das ist eine sehr liebenswerte Eigenschaft.


----------



## Aal-Rounder (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Warum Aquariumsfisch??? Ich habe zur Not einen eigenen Teich!



Ich habe 3 Versuche hinter mir mit Aal + Teich (15m³). Den einen Aal durfte ich aus Nachbarsteich rausfischen und die anderen beiden habe ich nie wieder gesehen (Nachbarn und anliegende Wiesen abgesucht). 

Nur so zur Info.


----------



## oberlupo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hi eitsch
Hab leider nur zu sagen : Mach dein Ding und mach es gut!! 
Zieh nur rechtzeitig die Reissleine wenn es im schlechter geht.

Schon mal frohe Feiertage
Maik


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



> sondern ein kleines Waisenvögelchen nach Hause tragen, freiwillig vom  Taschengeld den Tierarzt zahlen und den Vogel vielleicht sogar noch  durchbringen. So etwas gilt als mitleidsvoll, emphatisch, aufopfernd,  rührend.


Das ist genauso daneben, egal ob der kleine "Waise" nun von einem Kind oder Erwachsenen nach Hause getragen wird, zumindest wenn es um Ästlinge geht!
Diese sollte man bestmöglich dort lassen wo sie sind, allerhöchstens ne Etage höher setzen, damit ihn nicht die nächste Katze erwischt.
Fast immer werden die von den Eltern weiter versorgt.
Die meisten Gutmeinenden machen sowieso Fehler in der Aufzucht und die Chancen stehen für einen Jungvogel denkbar schlecht, sobald sie in menschliche Obhut kommen.
Es gibt ja schließlich auch ein danach und dies ist in den allerseltensten Fällen eine Wiederauswilderung, die dann auch nicht erfolgreich ist, aber das sieht ja dann niemand.
Ein Aufpäppeln macht nur bei adulten Vögeln Sinn, die nach Gesundung
wieder lebensfähig (in der Natur) sein können!
Was Tierärzte angeht, da habe ich ebenso die Meinung, welche sich auf Erfahrung begründet, dass sie mit einem lästigen Wildvogel, der eh kein Geld in die Kasse spült, eher überfordert sind, bis unmotiviert.
Aber erzähl das mal einem Kind, von bambiliebenden Eltern aufgezogen?
Daher ist das was du da schreibst, nur Mainstream und findet deshalb auch Zuspruch!
Die Mehrheit ist da ganz auf deiner Seite, mit ihren vermenschlichenden Ansichten, wenn es um das Leid "armer" Tiere geht.



> Wir alle machen wohl eines, nämlich NICHTS für die Rettung des europäischen Aals.


Da bin ich dabei, mit nichts ist gemeint, dass ich keine Aale mehr fange, 
darf ich nicht mehr in BW!



> Euch hat die harte Schule des Lebens anscheinend wirklich hart gemacht, Jungs.


Nö, nur nachdenklich und realistisch!
Deshalb bin ich hier raus, ihr wisst ja vor allem nur was euren eitlen Seelen gut tut, wenn ihr euch als Lebensretter seht!
Die Frauenversteher unter euch, tun auch noch was Gutes für ihre Partnerschaft,
wenn sie auf Linie sind, ein nettes Beiwerk!

Jürgen


----------



## TomausKerpen (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Bei so viel Liebe und Fürsorge sollte man dem Kerlchen doch langsam mal nen Namen geben. Vorschlag:

*Muhammad Aali*

War doch auch so ein Kämpfer.

Tom


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Man erkläre mir mal, warum wir es alle bei unserem Nachwuchs toll und förderlich halten, wenn sie zufällig nicht dem nächsten Straßenköter einen Böller in den Hintern stecken, sondern ein kleines Waisenvögelchen nach Hause tragen, freiwillig vom Taschengeld den Tierarzt zahlen und den Vogel vielleicht sogar noch durchbringen. So etwas gilt als mitleidsvoll, emphatisch, aufopfernd, rührend.


Weil es bei einem Kind darum geht, dass dieses eben ein Gefühl für andere Lebewesen kriegt, dass dieses lernt sich um Lebewesen zu kümmern und im besten Fall dadurch auch etwas von der Biologie dieser Lebewesen lernt. Bei einem Erwachsenen setze ich das vorraus. 
Bei einem Kind finde ich es auch ok wenn Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann geschrieben werden - bei einem Erwachsenen ist das eben lächerlich.


Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Erwachsener dasselbe tut, auch und vor allem, wenn das betreffende Objekt eher grotesk wirkt und auch nicht hingebungsvoll piepsen kann, dann ist er plötzlich ein Romantiker, irgendwie ein weltfremder Spinner, bambihaft...#d


Genau. Ein Kind ist eben nicht mit einem Erwachsenen zu vergleichen.


Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Euch hat die harte Schule des Lebens anscheinend wirklich hart gemacht, Jungs.
> 
> Daci: Vorschlag: Du kaufst dir kein Angelgerödel mehr, sondern spendest ab sofort 50€ im Monat für die edle Rettung des Aals. Oder besser, du gräbst eigenhändig eine Fischtreppe. Oder du stellst dich auf die Strasse und demonstrierst gegen Wasserkraftwerke und Schleusenbetrieb.


Glaub mir, ich tuhe dergleichen - wennn ich denn die Gelegenheit habe. Ich angagiere mich mittels Petitionen und ich spende auch für diverse Projekte, die allerdings größtenteils auf die Renaturierung und/oder Erhaltung von Ökosystemen hinarbeiten. Da ich dazu noch einen Job habe in dem ich zwischen 60 und 70 Stunden in der Woche beschäftigt bin, hab ich leider kene Zeit mich selbst zu betätigen. Irgendwann will ich eben auch selbst ans Wasser kommen.


Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Oder andersherum: Wir alle machen wohl eines, nämlich NICHTS für die Rettung des europäischen Aals. Der TE hingegen geht spazieren, findet ein zerfleddertes Wesen in einer Pfütze und hat ab diesem Moment eine Mission.
> 
> Chapeau! #6


Der TE macht (jedenfalls mit dieser Aktion) genausowenig für die Rettung des europäischen Aals.

PS: Wenn ich von dem Gewässerwart höre, der sagt es wäre recht den Fisch in offenes Gewässer zu setzen kann ich nur sagen: Der hat sein Amt zu Unrecht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt ja schließlich auch ein danach und dies ist in den allerseltensten Fällen eine Wiederauswilderung, die dann auch nicht erfolgreich ist, aber das sieht ja dann niemand.
> Ein Aufpäppeln macht nur bei adulten Vögeln Sinn, die nach Gesundung wieder lebensfähig (in der Natur) sein können!
> ...



Ohne Experten an der Seite und den ganzen Maßnamen wie Isolation usw. ist die Auswilderung eines Wildtieres  oder Vogels im "Frischlingsalter" in den meisten Fällen misglückt. Zumindest ist mir kein Fall bekannt in dem sowas gut ging. Meist lag eben jener im Schuss weil er sich freudig auf den Jäger zu bewegte. Aber gibt genug Dumme die auch noch Wildschweine anfüttern weil sind ja sooo süß... Schon mal gesehen was die Hauer eines Keilers mit einem anrichten? Oder gar ne führende Bache mit Euch anstellt?

Selbst mir Experten lassen sich zB Großkatzen aus der Gefangenschaft mehr schlecht bis gar nicht auswildern.

Aber hast schon recht Jürgen, weiter als der Tellerrand ist meist nicht.

Könnt sagen was ihr wollt, das leben ist nicht nett und die Natur ist ganz und gar nicht nett.

Es geht mir nicht darum das genereslle Vorhabeniwie in Zweifel zu ziehen, es geht mir nur um den hier vorliegenden Einzelfall, Vorhaben ist wirklich löblich aber die Auswirkungen...


----------



## Lommel (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Bei einem Kind finde ich es auch ok wenn Briefe an den Weihnachtsmann geschrieben werden - bei einem Erwachsenen ist das eben lächerlich.


 
Du meinst also den gibts gar nicht? Verdammt, deswegen bekomme ich also immer nur Socken. |evil:


----------



## Eitsch (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich glaube, was denn Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aktion angeht und so wie ich diesen Beitrag verfolge und lese, glaube ich zu wissen, dass sich eine große Kluft zwischen denen die auf dem LAND groß geworden sind und denen die in der Stadt aufgewachsen sind auftut!

Der gute alte Stadtmensch bezieht sein Fleisch aus dem Supermarkt und das Angeln ist eine modische Freizeiterscheinung, die wenigstens ein wenig das "Tier im Manne" erweckt. Den guten alten Jäger und Sammler.

Leute die wie ich, wissen was ein Bauernhof ist, wissen was Jagdt und Hege bedeutet, denken meine ich etwas anders über das Thema!

Ich will jetzt niemanden diskreditieren aber könnte dass tatsächlich sein dass generell Stadt und Land Boardies da eine völlig andere Meinung haben? |krach:


----------



## TomausKerpen (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



			
				Eitsch;4260218
Ich will jetzt niemanden diskreditieren aber könnte dass tatsächlich sein dass generell Stadt und Land Boardies da eine völlig andere Meinung haben? |krach:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehöre zu den Land Boardies und bin dafür, dem Tier einen Namen zu geben. Muhammad Aali.
> 
> Tom


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Daher ist das was du da schreibst, nur Mainstream und findet deshalb auch Zuspruch!
> Die Mehrheit ist da ganz auf deiner Seite, mit ihren vermenschlichenden Ansichten, wenn es um das Leid "armer" Tiere geht.




Nein, Jürgen. Mainstream ist, Fleisch zu fressen und es nicht fertigzubringen, das Tier zu töten und herzurichten. Mainstream ist, massenhaft Fallen zu stellen, dann aber vor der Maus, die mit abgequetschtem Hinterteil noch lebt und leidet (eine menschliche Sichtweise, gewiss, aber dennoch: LEIDET), in Tränen auszubrechen OHNE den finalen Punkt zu setzen.
Weicheier hab ich genug erlebt. Was der TE macht, ist etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, was denn Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aktion angeht und so wie ich diesen Beitrag verfolge und lese, glaube ich zu wissen, dass sich eine große Kluft zwischen denen die auf dem LAND groß geworden sind und denen die in der Stadt aufgewachsen sind auftut!
> 
> Der gute alte Stadtmensch bezieht sein Fleisch aus dem Supermarkt und das Angeln ist eine modische Freizeiterscheinung, die wenigstens ein wenig das "Tier im Manne" erweckt. Den guten alten Jäger und Sammler.
> 
> ...



Hehe ... ich wohne zwar seit 7 jahren in Berlin, bin aber aufm Hof groß geworden und hab da auch die ersten 20 Jahre gelebt.
Hier gehts um Disney oder Realität.
|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



> Leute die wie ich, wissen was ein Bauernhof ist, wissen was Jagdt und  Hege bedeutet, denken meine ich etwas anders über das Thema!


Sorry, ich bin aufm Land aufgewachsen, lebe immer noch dort - und GENAU DESWEGEN habe ich für übertriebene Sentimentalitäten mal überhaupt nix übrig.

Insbesondere, wenn potentiell üble Krankheiten im Spiel sind - womöglich kommen noch Leute auf die Idee, tollwütige Füchse retten zu wollen.

Da wurde uns schon im Kindergarten beigebracht: Wildtiere sind nicht zum Streicheln oder Füttern (--> höchstens noch n Vogelhäuschen im Winter) da - und wenn die allzu zutraulich werden, nix wie weg und Eltern, Jäger, Polizei etc. benachrichtigen. Denn dann stimmt was nicht.

Und wenn das betreffende Viech dann zur Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit wird, wirds eben gekillt. That's life, nötig und kein Grund zum Rumheulen. Eben auch nötig, damit nichtinfizierte Artgenossen weiterhin nichtinfiziert bleiben.

Da lief mal ein tollwütiger Fuchs mitten durchs Dorf. Die Hauptstraße wurde dann von den Cops abgesperrt, ein örtlicher Jäger hat den Fuchs vor aller Augen (ausm Fenster aus der Entfernung beobachtet, natürlich) per Gewehrschuss erledigt.

Die Mitleidsorgien hielten sich sehr stark in Grenzen - denn dank lange vorher geschehener Aufklärung wussten wir alle, dass wir definitiv selbst keine Tollwut bekommen möchten. Und dass z. B. auch kleinere Säuger wie Eichhörnchen etc. a) derb beißen und b) ebenfalls Krankheiten übertragen können.

"Süüüüüüß" führt halt u. U. in den Sarg. Das heißt keinesfalls, dass man paranoid und angstvoll durch die Gegend rennen soll oder beim Anblick jedes Wildtieres sofort flüchten - nur eben nicht unreflektiert mit Kuscheltiermentalität rangehen und die Situation entsprechend einschätzen. Dann gibts auch keinerlei Grund für Angst.

Auch sowas wie der Fuchsbandwurm usw. ist mir schon seit Kindergartenzeiten bekannt - auch das wurde uns damals gesagt. Auch, dass Kadaver jeglicher Art nicht einfach mal so anzufassen sind.

Natur ist nunmal kein f******* Zoo. Aber man muss keinerlei Angst vor ihr haben, wenn man weiß, wie die tickt und ein paar einfache Grundregeln beachtet. Man muss einfach nur wissen, wann es seltsam wird und wann nicht.

Für mich ist der Aal wie gesagt ein Seuchenträger, den es zwecks Vermeidung von zukünftigen Schäden (nicht wg. konkretem Zurücksetzen, sondern wg. noch im Gewässer befindlichen Krankheiten) zu analysieren gilt. Der geschilderte Gewässerwart versteht IMO null von seinem Job, den würde ich schnellstens feuern.

Ich hab nun meine Meinung geschildert und bin hier jetzt auch raus.


----------



## Eitsch (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So um noch ein wenig mehr zur Allgemeinen Redseligkeit beizutragen:
Ein paar neue Fotos!!! :m

Folgende VERBESSERUNGEN konnte ich feststellen:

1.) Ausgebildete Schleimhaut! (war als ich ihn fand nicht gegeben)

2.) Er ist aktiv, sehr flink und sehr wehrhaft

3.) Quaddeln und Pilzfäden sind weg!

Eine VERSCHLECHTERUNG seines Zustandes konnte ich nicht feststellen!

Unschön sind aber folgende Punkte:

1.) Keine Verbesserung was die Reiherwunden angeht...

2.) Weiterhin eingetrübte Augen

3.) Weiterhin nichts gefressen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

unglaublich, es geht hier um einen räudigen aal...
nich mehr, nich weniger...

wie kann man sich daran so aufgeilen???
(aber die 3-4 leutchen, die hier alles kommentieren und alles besser wissen sind natürlich wieder mit dabei...lächerlich)


----------



## saibking (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Was heißt aufgeilen? Ich verstehe eher diesen _Hass_ von manchen Leuten nicht.
Räudiger Aal, also bitte...


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich frag mich wie wenig Leben man haben muss, um die Zeit zu haben  seitenlange Texte zu einen Thema zu verfassen, welches man für so sinnlos und lächerlich hält.

Lasst den Mann doch machen was er will. Was nützt es euch die ganze Aktion schlecht zu reden oder zu versuchen es ihm auszureden.

Ist doch seine Zeit und sein Geld. 
Mir persönlich wärs auch zu aufwendig, trotzdem ist es doch eine spannende Sache. 

Es wird immer gesagt, dass es nichts nützt, außer, dass der TE sich besser fühlt.
Euer sinnloses Gerede nützt auch nichts, außer, dass ihr euch ned schlechter fühlt, weil der TE was macht und ihr nicht. 

Sei der tatsächliche Sinn der Aktion mal dahingestellt, versucht der TE auf diese Weise die Aale zu unterstützen und bring zudem sich selbst und bestimmt auch einigen von uns den Aal etwas näher und regt zum Nachdenken an, und das is doch wohl Sinn genug.

Zum Thema Gutmenschentum:
Es ist genauso Gutmenschentum einen Aal aufpäppeln zu wollen wie ihn Erlösen zu wollen, oder ein Kätzchen eine Etage höher zu setzen.
Aber das is genau das, was uns von den Tieren unterscheidet. 

An den TE 
Lass dir bei deiner Sache nicht reinreden und berichte fleißig weiter. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

(auch) Für (solche) Diskussionen und Berichte ist das Forum da, unabhängig der einzelnen Meinung.

Das aber bitte im gesitteten Ton und ohne persönliche Anmache untereinander - sonst Punkte.

Gilt für ALLE Diskutanten hier.
Danke.


----------



## thanatos (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

ob die Aktion nu sinnvoll ist oder nicht ist doch schxxxx egal
 es ist einfach schön wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen will
 einem Tier zu helfen .Es mockiert sich doch auch keiner über die verzeckten ,verflohten ,stachligen und übelriechenden (wenn man nicht zweimal täglich sauber macht )Igel,wieviele überleben den Winter nur weil mitleidige Menschen sie aufpäppeln.Warum nicht auch mal einen Aal ???????????;+


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie wenig Leben man haben muss, um die Zeit zu haben  seitenlange Texte zu einen Thema zu verfassen, welches man für so sinnlos und lächerlich hält.
> 
> Lasst den Mann doch machen was er will. Was nützt es euch die ganze Aktion schlecht zu reden oder zu versuchen es ihm auszureden.
> 
> ...



Nicht zu wenig Leben - nur ne blöde Grippe und dadurch zwangsmäßig zu viel Zeit. 
Aber ihr habt schon Recht: Macht doch was ihr wollt Mädels - nur baut kein' Scheiß.
Ich bin raus hier.


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nicht zu wenig Leben - nur ne blöde Grippe und dadurch zwangsmäßig zu viel Zeit.
> Aber ihr habt schon Recht: Macht doch was ihr wollt Mädels - nur baut kein' Scheiß.
> Ich bin raus hier.


Na dann gute Besserung
Vielleicht päppelt dich ja jemand ein wenig auf [emoji6] 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Naish82 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Der TE hat doch auch nie behauptet dass er damit die Aalpopulation dieser Welt zu retten versucht. Es geht ihm um diese einzelne Kreatur die ihm leid tat. 
Ich finds super, weiter so.
Grüße aus nem Nachbardorf!


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...übertriebene Sentimentalitäten...



definiere bitte mal das "*übertriebene*".
hab mit solchen setzungen immer schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich finds gut was er macht! Gibt genug Leute die Tiere wie dreck behandeln,und wenigstens einer der den Tieren hilft! *daumen hoch*


----------



## Ingo33 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich hoffe das er überlebt! Egal was manche hier brabbeln


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...übertriebene Sentimentalitäten...


Unsinnige, unvernünftige Sentimentalitäten sind unter Anderem das, was uns von Tieren unterscheidet.
Unglaublich, was so ein sentimentaler Trööt um einen dusseligen, nahezu krepierenden Aal für Emotionen hervor ruft.

Der TE


Eitsch schrieb:


> Ein paar neue Fotos!!! :m


genießt bitte meinen vollen Respekt, die ganze Nummer so durch zu ziehen, auch wenn es für einige den Untergang der rationalen Natur-Ansicht bedeutet.
Wegen eines bescheuerten Aals; nicht zu fassen.

Bitte bitte, weiter machen, egal wie das endet.
Fotos, Berichte,... es ist spannend und berührend.
Gerade weil es so wunderschön menschlich unvernünftig ist!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



> definiere bitte mal das "*übertriebene*".
> hab mit solchen setzungen immer schwierigkeiten.


Gerne. Ich seh das halt so:

Verletzt (Vogelangriff etc.), aber sonst fit und normal aussehend --> Rettungsversuch/Sentimentalität ok, nix dagegen

Potentielle Ultratentakelnapalmkrätze, womöglich ansteckend/dreiviertelsatomar/fischweltbevölkerungsmeuchelnd/etc. --> Sentimentalität übertrieben, ab ins Labor zur Analyse

Ab nem gewissen zu vermutenden "Seuchengrad" haben Rettungsversuche für mich eben eine klare Grenze. Und der Aal sieht für mich nunmal so aus, als ob er gleichzeitig Ebola, Lepra und das Dengue-Fieber hätte.

Soooo, bin nu aber endgültig wech hier.


----------



## lausi97 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin aufm Land aufgewachsen, lebe immer noch dort - und GENAU DESWEGEN habe ich für übertriebene Sentimentalitäten mal überhaupt nix übrig.
> 
> Insbesondere, wenn potentiell üble Krankheiten im Spiel sind - womöglich kommen noch Leute auf die Idee, tollwütige Füchse retten zu wollen.
> 
> ...



|good:#6


----------



## feko (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hallo Eitsch,du solltest ihm Lebendnahrung mit reingeben,
Vielleicht auch Guppys oder so.
Kleine Fischchen auf jeden fall,das sein Jagdtrieb geweckt wird,undf er sich bedienen kann wann er mag.
Dies belastet auch dein Wasser nicht.
Und unbedingt viel Wasserwechsel machen,Die Keimzahl möglichst gering halten.
vg


----------



## Eitsch (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

@ Feko:

Ich bin am Smastag in der Zoohandlung. 
Werde dann evtl ein paar Guppies oder so kaufen. 
Nur eine Frage: Seine Augen sind sehr stark eingetrübt...
Ich persönlich denke, dass ein Aal NICHT auf seine Augen angewiesen ist bei der jagdt oder?


Mir fällt ein, dass ich bereits im Sommer in selbigen Gewässer einen Hecht kescherte, der apatisch unter der Wasseroberfläche trieb und ebenfalls eingetrübte Augen hatte...


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aha - Guppys kaufen, lebendig an einen malträtierten Aal verfüttern(in einem Behältnis). Das macht Sinn. Über diesen ganzen Unsinn(mMn falscher Stolz@ Selbstdarstellung), kann ich jedenfalls nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## hugo haschisch (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Die armen Guppys müssen nun auch noch sterben


----------



## lute (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Mein kugelfisch hatte auch mal einen pilz auf beiden augen, was seine jagt stark beeinträchtigt hat. Er war fast blind, war es aber gewohnt gewisse sache aus meiner hand zu fressen was ihn gerettet hat. Ein mittel wie du es benutzt hast, hat ihn übringens schnell geheilt. Ich denke also, dass dieser Schleier deinen aal sehr wohl stark beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



lute schrieb:


> Mein kugelfisch hatte auch mal einen pilz auf beiden augen, was seine jagt stark beeinträchtigt hat. Er war fast blind, war es aber gewohnt gewisse sache aus meiner hand zu fressen was ihn gerettet hat. Ein mittel wie du es benutzt hast, hat ihn übringens schnell geheilt. Ich denke also, dass dieser Schleier deinen aal sehr wohl stark beeinträchtigt.



Geruchsinn und Seitenlinienorgan waren auch blind?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Der Aquarienaal von 'nem Kumpel wird fast auschließlich mit Maden gefüttert. Bei den Dämmerlichtern taugt dem Burschen Sammeln bestimmt besser als Jagen.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Oder es erst mal mit ganz leichter Kost probieren.
Mückenlarven aus dem Zoogeschäft. Entweder die gefrorenen als Block oder noch besser ein Tütchen lebende.
Unser Aquarienaal (nix einheimisches, ein Flösselaal) steht da drauf total.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Aquarienaal von 'nem Kumpel wird fast auschließlich mit Maden gefüttert. Bei den Dämmerlichtern taugt dem Burschen Sammeln bestimmt besser als Jagen.





Sten - Du wolltest Ihn (den Aal) zu Grabe tragen und gibst nun Tips des Aal ´s Leben zu retten - sollte unter der äußerst rauen Schale doch ein versteckter Umwelt und Tierschützer stecken ???:m

Hochachtungsvoll

R.S.|supergri


----------



## hans21 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Spendenaktion? Eine Behandlung durch einen aalbanischen Spezialisten oder eine würdige See-Bestattung sollten drin sein!


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

*Nüchtern betrachtet war es besoffen besser:m#g*


----------



## phirania (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ist er jetzt Nüchtern.....?#d#d


----------



## lute (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Geruchsinn und Seitenlinienorgan waren auch blind?



Kugelfische sind Augenräuber, keine Ahnung was Aale bevorzugen. Wer weiß das schon so genau, außer Mutmaßungen und eigene Beobachtungen wird es da wohl kaum fundierende Beweise für irgendwas geben.


----------



## mathei (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

letzen winter siggi sein unbekannter räuber und jetzt der aal, ich bin begeistert. weiter bitte


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Na denn bleibt zu hoffen das der über den Winter kommt....


----------



## Eitsch (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Wird er schon!

Hab jetzt nochmal ein neues mittel gegen den Keim bekommen, der die Trübung der Augen auslöst.

Zudem, wurde mir empfohlen die Wassertemperatur hochzufahren.

Mal sehen ob er dann beginnt Futter anzunehmen. 

Jetzt steht erstmal ein Wasserwechsel an. 

Noch lebt er und ist den Umständen entsprechend wohl auf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich finde Dein Engagement bemerkenswert - was Du da für Herzblut reingibst, Respekt #6

Dieser Thread wir weiterverfolgt :m

R.S.

Sach´ dem Glitschi mal ne juute Besserung :m


----------



## thanatos (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

hab vor x Jahren mal einen Aal im Dezember quer auf den Jighaken gespießt,hat etwas geblutet,war mal vielleicht 1 cm dick ,hab ihn zu meinen Bitterlingen ins Aquarium gesetzt,hat sich da ganz gut erholt.
 Gefressen hat er nicht viel ,hatte das Aquarium auch relativ kühl manchmal gerade frostfrei.Anfang Mai wurde er erst richtig mobil und wollte dann raus,da hat er dann auch öfter gefressen.Hab ihn dann auch wieder in den See gebracht.
 Also mach nicht zu viel Menkenke,laß ihn am besten in Ruhe (Schlaf ist die beste Medizin)sauberes Wasser ,kühl stellen,eventuell ein paar lebendige Tubifexe anbieten,ob er jetzt frißt ,ich glaube eher nicht.
 Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg.


----------



## lausi97 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Zudem, wurde mir empfohlen die Wassertemperatur hochzufahren.
> 
> .



Na endlich.........hab schon gedacht das eure Zoofachhandelfuzzis nix Ahnung haben.

Die meisten Bakterien und Virusereger haben ein bestimmtes temperaturfenster wo se sich am besten vermehren,drunter wird die Krankheit abgeschwächt, drüber abgetötet.
Würd mal so aus der Hüfte geschossen 22-23 grad vorschlagen,bei genügend Sauerstoff........

@ mathei

und auch Siggi hat auf mich gehört........
#h


----------



## mathei (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @ mathei
> 
> und auch Siggi hat auf mich gehört........
> #h



und letztendlich auf mich. hatte gleich am anfang gesagt was es ist. #h
aber hier kann ich nicht helfen


----------



## Eitsch (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Was die Wassertemperatur angeht, wurde mir geraten eine Temperatur von 10 - 12 Grad zu erreichen, da auch die Medikamente dann erst richtig wirken!

Ich habe die Wassertemperatur gemessen und siehe da, sie liegt bei 15 Grad Celsius. 
Das denke ich ist ausreichend, sowohl für das Medikament, als auch, dass der Aal bei der Temperatur Nahrung zu sich nimmt... 

Oder sollte ich sie trotzdem noch erhöhen?


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Wie gehts dem Aal denn zur Zeit.?
Schon Besserung in Sicht.?


----------



## Eitsch (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Unverändert.

Leider keine Verbesserung in Sicht, was die milchigen Augen angeht oder die Reiherwunden.

Verschlechterung aber auch nicht zu sehen.

Abwarten.


----------



## Jose (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

das ist wirklich unsere weihnachtsstory #6


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Respekt Eitsch !!! 
Finde die Aktion bemerkenswert und für mich ist das auch ne Weihnachtsgeschichte.  

- Sinn oder Unsinn - spielt für mich keine Rolle, Du hast Dich entschieden und verfolgst Deine Entscheidung, Hut ab. 

#6


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist wirklich unsere weihnachtsstory #6





Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> - Sinn oder Unsinn - spielt für mich keine Rolle,


Dito!


----------



## Ingo33 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Und? Gibt es etwas neues?


----------



## saibking (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Würde mich auch interessieren  Wäre eine schöne Weihnachtsstory, wenn der Aal wieder fressen würde.


----------



## DerJörg (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hi
Hier wird was alles versucht einem Tier zu Helfen.
Daumen Hoch dafür und die Courage das zu machen.

Respekt dafür.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hi Aal-Eidsch,

Wie ich lese hat das Viecherl immer noch den Grauen Star.

Hab schon Aale und andere Fische mit gut verheilten Verletzungen gefangen, vermutlich von Turbinen, Raubfischen, Wasservögel. 
Ausserdem ist der Aal sicher der robusteste Fisch in unseren Gewässern. 

Vom späteren Umsideln in den Gartenteich rate ich auch ab. Da kannst in gleich in den Fluss setzen, dann hat er es nicht so weit. 

PS: Mein kleiner Sohn meinte der Fisch ist ein Aaler,  -was immer das auch für eine Aalart ist. 
mfg
NM


----------



## Erdmännchen (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> PS: Mein kleiner Sohn meinte der Fisch ist ein Aaler,  -was immer das auch für eine Aalart ist.
> mfg
> NM


Vielleicht aus der Familie der Aalsie ;-)


----------



## Eitsch (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moin Leute!

Hier einmal für alle die diesen Thread verfolgen neue Informationen.

Ich bin leider wegen meiner Arbeitszeiten und der Feiertage nicht dazu gekommen zu schreiben! Aber jetzt:

Gestern habe ich den Aal wieder eingehend untersucht und ich muss sagen: Es geht im DEUTLICH besser!

1.) Die Reiherwunden verheilen. Die Wundränder sind klar abgegrenzt, es bilden sich neue Hautaschichten und es sieht nicht mehr so entzündet aus.

2.) Der milichige Belag auf den Augen ist, ich sage mal zu 80% weg!! Wie ihr auf den Fotos sehen könnt, die ich mal gepostet hatte, waren die Augen ja gar nicht zu sehen, da dieser milchige Schleier sehr zäh und dicht war.
Nun ist der Belag nurnoch minimal. Man sieht seine Augen deutlich.

3.) Agilität, er ist sehr lebhaft und wehrhaft!

Ja ein Problem gibt es aber trotzdem, auf teufel komm raus, er frisst nicht!! #d

Vielen dank für Zuspruch, Lob und alle die Hoffnung spenden!
Ihr seid super #6


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Na wenn er denn solche Fortschritte macht frisst er vielleicht bald wieder .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hört sich doch ganz gut an


----------



## xbsxrvxr (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

moinsen, ich hatte auch mal aale...die haben erst nach ca 2-3 wochen gefressen, bei ca 20°c...
kleine würmer fanden sie dann später gut.

und sie brauchen dunkle ecken und am besten feinen sand zum verbuddeln...dann fühlen sie sich "wohl"


----------



## zokker (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Hoffen wir mal das er bald wieder frisst. Das ist ja solch eine Sache mit Wildtieren in Gefangenschaft.


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

ich bin begeistert


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Das sind doch tolle Neuigkeiten. #6 Und Appetit wird er schon noch bekommen.


----------



## burhave (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Hier einmal für alle die diesen Thread verfolgen neue Informationen.
> 
> ...




Dann kann ja bald eindlich geräuchert werden:g


----------



## *Martin (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich bin jetzt erst auf die Geschichte gestoßen. Bin da etwas hin-und hergerissen. Aber der Einsatz von Eitsch finde ich mehr als nur bemerkenswert. Wer macht sich denn heutzutage, wo abertausende Fische in sinn- und hirnlosen Turbinen zerhäckselt werden, überhaupt nur noch ein Gedanke an zerstörte Gewässer und deren Bewohner? Eitsch, dafür meinen Respekt.

lg, und schreib bitte weiter wie es dem Aal geht.
Martin


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich bin ebenso hin und her gerissen von diesem interessanten Thread. So einen hätte ich eher bei Animal Peace vermutet und nicht in einem Forum, in dem die Mitglieder doch hauptsächlich das Hobby verfolgen Fischen nachzustellen, diese zu töten und zu essen. Was wirst du mit dem Aal machen wenn er gesund wird und überlebt? Behältst du ihn, setzt du ihn aus damit der nächste Angler ihn in die Pfanne haut oder machst du es selber?


----------



## Sylvia54 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Geschichte. Bleib wie Du bist
 und verlier` nicht den Mut. 
 Guten Rutsch und alles Gute fürs neue Jahr.

 Sylvia


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hi All -Eitsch,

jetz geitz nicht so, kauf dem Grauenstar-All eine Brille, dann sieht er auch das Futter.
Scherz beiseite. Hast mal wieder ein paar Fotos für uns. 

MFg
NM


----------



## Eitsch (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hey Leute,

ich danke allen die mir ihren Respekt aussprechen! 
Das bedeutet mir viel und gibt mir kraft weiter zu machen.

Klar, auch ich fange Fische, töte und esse sie. Aber mir geht es darum, dass wenn ich sie schon töte und esse, dass ich dann wenigstens versuche einen zu retten sofern ich die Chance habe. 
Bzw, mich auch um ein runtergekommenes Gewässer kümmer. 


Da ich heute viel unterwegs bin, bedingt durch den Jahreswechsel, werde ich erstmal nicht dazu kommen neue Fotos zu machen. 
Aber ich denke am Donnerstag oder spätestens Freitag kommen neue Fotos. 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. |supergri
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## hugo haschisch (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Und ist der Aal gut rein gerutscht? bin schon gespannt auf neue Fotos...


----------



## Syntac (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

der Aal ist wahrscheinlich schon lange geräuchert und Meerrettich verspeist


----------



## donak (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Quatsch, der hat angefangen zu fressen und Eitsch musste dran glauben...

Spaß beiseite.

Habe dieses Unterfangen auch mit nem schiefen Auge betrachtet. Jedoch finde ich sein Engagement durchaus ehrenswert! Lass dich nicht beirren! #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ja,

sollte aber dennoch nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass der Aal wohl noch nicht gefressen hat.

Wenn der nicht baldigst zulangt, war es das - siehe Bilder.

Dann geht der Körper weg vom verbrauchten Fett auf die lebenswichtigen Organe bzw. stellen Diese mangels Energie den Betrieb ein.

Wie es sich anhört, ist der Aal (noch) tod-geweiht, da muss man sich Nix vormachen...

Ich hätte ja versucht, per längerer Pinzette/Spritze zuzufüttern...

R.S.


----------



## lsski (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> sollte aber dennoch nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass der Aal wohl noch nicht gefressen hat.
> 
> ...



Ohne Organe wird das nix.
ES ist wie es ist Der Aal ist locker über 30 Jahre alt 
seine Geschwister vor Jahren mit der reproduktion durch.

"Ob ein Fisch leiden kann Weis der PETA man"

Ich sag mal: hab rechzeitig Erbarmen.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hi Eidsch, Fürsorglichen und natürlich die Kritiker,

las dich nicht beirren.
Hab im Winter noch keinen Aal gefangen, wird wohl daran liegen, das die im Winter nicht fressen. 

Selbst wenn das mit den Augen und der Brille nichts mehr wird- der hat ausreichend andere Sinne mit denen er sich zurechtfindet. 

PS: Hat jemand ein Senderhalsband für Aale, falls er wieder freigelassen wird. 

Güsse aus der Oberpfalz
NM


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> PS: Hat jemand ein Senderhalsband für Aale, falls er wieder freigelassen wird.
> 
> Güsse aus der Oberpfalz
> NM



http://peewee.com/2014/12/11/fisheye-wearable-fish-camera/

:vik::vik:


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

He Windlwilli,
Die schnallst im aber du drauf.

mfg
NM


----------



## westerwäller (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Wie gehts dem Aal denn jetzt? N paar Fotos oder n Youtube Video wärn ganz cool.

Alle Beiträge die über 10 Seiten gehen sind weitgehend Moralpredigten und davon gabs hier jetzt genug. Heult euch woanders aus.

PS. Hatter eig n offiziellen Namen? |wavey:


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



westerwäller schrieb:


> ...Alle Beiträge die über 10 Seiten gehen sind weitgehend Moralpredigten und davon gabs hier jetzt genug. Heult euch woanders aus...




finde ich auch. 
vor allem mit dem zu erwartenden immerhin dann schon neunten beitrag


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Gibt es eventuell ein aktuelles Foto vom Aal? Durch das ganze Gesabbel komme ich leider nicht mehr an die wesentlichen Infos


----------



## wusel345 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



westerwäller schrieb:


> PS. Hatter eig n offiziellen Namen? |wavey:



Wie wäre es mit Aali oder, falls weiblich, Aalinchen? :q


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Der Aal heißt Glitschi - müsst aber seinen Papi fragen :m

R.S.


----------



## Eitsch (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moin Leute! :q

Das Interesse an Glitschi (ja den Namen finde ich gut) ist ja noch groß! Das freut mich sehr!

Ich kann aber leider nicht viel berichten. Er lebt noch, ist recht fit und macht eigentlich nicht viel. 
Die Wunden verheilen nur sehr sehr langsam, wenn sie es überhaupt tun?! |bigeyes 
Ich werde ihn die Tage nochmal wieder mit einem Breitbandmittel u.a. gegen Hautwunden behandeln. 
Die Augen sind immernoch ein wenig milichig, sieht aber nicht mehr tragisch aus.

Rheinspezi hat recht. Solange er nicht frisst ist er des Todes und es stimmt schon dass Aale im Winter nichts fressen, aber er hat hier bei mir zwischen 13 und 15 Grad und ist recht aufgeweckt. Er muss fressen. Ich habe jetzt einige Tage frei und werde in dieser Zeit einen Versuch starten ihn zum Fressen zu bringen. Das wäre dann der erste Versuch wieder seit 2 Wochen. 


PS: Ich bitte alle Chefs und Moderatoren hier im Forum diesen Thread nicht zu schließen! 
Hier werden keinen moralprediten gehalten!!! Die Leute wollen einfach wissen wie es mit dem Aal weiter geht und ich werde jeden stets auf dem neusten Stand halten. :vik:

PS: Sollte es wirklich dazu kommen, dass der Aal dick und fett im Frühling ausgesetzt wird, dann wird es darüber ein Youtube Video geben


----------



## lsski (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Aali oder, falls weiblich, Aalinchen? :q



Bei 80cm ist es ganz sicher eine Weibchen !

ERGO eine Krösamaja. 

für die Fotogucker hier ein Foto von einem Gesunden Weibchen was nicht abwandern konnte.
Ihr wurde natürlich geholfen.......... und ist unterwegs......


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Einfach mal gute Besserung bestellen...


----------



## Eitsch (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

So an ALLE:

Ich habe dem Aal gestern einen Tauwurm reingeworfen. 
Heute morgen habe ich das Becken überprüft und ich muss sagen dass ich nur ein paar Stücke Tauwurm finden konnte. Es liegt noch Wurm im Becken, aber aus den Teilen könnte ich wohl nicht einmal einen halben Wurm wieder "zusammenbauen". 

Ergo: Der Aal muss ihn gefressen haben...

Ich will aber niemandem und schon gar nicht mir selbst falsche Hoffnungen machen. In 2 Tagen werde ich nochmal füttern und gucken ob sich dann dasselbe Bild zeigt. 
Sollte er jetzt beginnen zu fressen ist das ja fast ein Garant dafür dass er wieder gesund wird.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Probier es mal mit Maden. Kleine Häppchen sind für den geschwächten Burschen viell. besser zu händeln.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Probier es mal mit Maden. Kleine Häppchen sind für den geschwächten Burschen viell. besser zu händeln.



Du hast doch nur vor, Ihn schnellstmöglich auf Räuchergröße zu mästen :m

Gibs wenigstens zu :vik::vik::vik:

R.S.

P.S: ein paar (mglst) unbehandelte Krabben aus dem Fischgeschäft könnten auch bischen was bewirken...oder Flußkrebs/kleinfisch, Stückchen frischer Hähnchenleber oder Stückchen frischer Sardine.
Reste am Folgetag entfernen.


----------



## Ingo33 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

und? was macht Aali?


----------



## grazy04 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

@TE:

#r

das Du das so durchziehst! Ich drück auf alle Fälle die Daumen das Du den Burschen wieder fir bekommst, egal was draus wird! Gibts was neues?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sten - Du wolltest Ihn (den Aal) zu Grabe tragen
> 
> Das sind ganz infame Unterstellungen! Ich habe schon ganz am Anfang für etwas Fürsorge mit dem Schleicher plädiert!
> 
> ...




Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung

D.D.#h


----------



## Sneep (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hallo,

Sollte der Aal blank sei, erkennbar am weißen Bauch, kannst du dir das Geld für die Würmer sparen, Blankaale fressen nicht mehr.
Da kannst du ihm hinlegen was du willst. Muss er länger als geplant wandern, beginnt Glitschi seine Innereien zu verdauen.

Wenn es ein Blankaal ist,  so ist er so oder so ohne Chance. 
Setzt du ihn aus, erreicht er mit seinen Reserven auf keinen Fall die Laichgebiete sondern verendet unterwegs.

Pflegst du ihn noch eine Zeit lang, beginnt er seine letzten Reserven, die inneren Organe abzubauen,  da er nicht mehr fressen wird.

Sollte es ein Gelbaal sein, so frisst der auch im Winter.
Das ist lediglich Temperaturabhängig. Ich schätze, so bei ca. 10 Grad sollte er nomalerweise fressen.

Egal was andere davon halten, in meinen Augen ist es eine üble Quälerei was du mit dem Tier anstellst.

Gut gemeint ist nicht immer gut gemacht.

Dieser Aal hat Null Überlebenchance, egal wie oft du ihn mit Salbe einreibst.

Schau bitte einmal nach, ob es ein blanker oder ein gelber Aal ist.

Wenn es ein Blankaal ist, solltest du daraus die Konsequenzen ziehen.

SneeP


----------



## 2911hecht (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Sollte der Aal Blank sei, erkennbar am weißen Bauch, kannst du dir das Geld für die Würmer sparen, Blankaale fressen nicht mehr.
Da kannst du ihm hinlegen was du willst. Muss er länger als geplant wandern, beginnt Glitschi seine Innereien zu verdauen.

Bitte wer hat dir solchen Blödsinn erzählt?Natürlich fressen Blankaale noch!Sie schrauben ihre Nahrungsaufnahme nur sehr langsam runter......


----------



## Kouta (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass aale erst im bei zunehmenden salzgehalt ihre  ihre Nahrungsaufnahme einstelle. 
Aber das ist nzr halbwissen

Grüße


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sollte der Aal blank sei, erkennbar am weißen Bauch, kannst du dir das Geld für die Würmer sparen, Blankaale fressen nicht mehr.
> 
> SneeP



schon klar, deswegen angeln viele noch bis ende oktober an den flüssen auf die abwandernden blankaale, weil sie auf die köder nicht mehr beißen.


----------



## Sneep (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hallo,

das ist richtig, die Nahrungsaufnahme geht schrittweise zurück.

Aber nicht sehr langsam.

Da brauche ich bei den Angelfängen nur einmal das Verhältnis zwischen Blank- und Gelbaal anschauen und mit dem Verhältnis beim E-Fischen vergleichen.

Da gibt es eine ganz erhebliche Differenz.

Diese ist nur mit der zurückgehenden Nahrungsaufnahme zu erklären. Das ganze bezieht sich auf einen Fluss der Barbenregion.

Für unseren Aal ändert sich dadurch nichts. Der ist zwar noch keinen Meter gewandert, aber vom zeitlich Ansatz her, ist er auf halbem Weg zum Ziel und mitten im Atlantik.
Die Umwandlung geht aber zumindest teilweise weiter.
Es werden Organe abgebaut um Laich zu  bilden.
Selbst sehr alte Aale aus Baggerseen sind irgendwann permanent blank, bekommen Tiefseeaugen und es bildet sich eine Art Schwanzflosse aus. Teilweise Änderungen, die sich normalerweise sehr viel später im Meer bilden. Das alles ohne dass diese Tiere auch nur 1 Meter gewandert sind.

Im Meer schwimmt der Aal nachts an der Oberfläche und tagsüber in ca. 500m Tiefe . Das heißt, er verbraucht jetzt jede Menge Energie, weil er dabei aktiv schwimmen muss, vor allem wenn die Schwimmblase voller Fadenwürmer steckt.

Wo soll er die Energie bitte noch herbekommen? Selbst wenn der grundsätzlich noch Nahrung aufnimmt, er kann sie bei den jetzigen Temperaturen gar nicht verdauen, Aale sind nun mal wechselwarm.

Beim Blankaal läuft jetzt ein Programm ab, dass niemand mehr stoppen kann. Nicht umsonst beginnen die Aale ihre Wanderschaft erst, wenn sie ausreichen fett sind. Sonst können sie die Wanderung nicht überleben.

SnEeP


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Interessant,

wie kommt es dann, dass bspw. im D. Weiher in Köln ein Aal von 6 Pfund gefangen wurde?

Der hätte doch längst verhungert sein müssen!?

Außerdem gibt es doch in jedem großen Stillwasser, was mal mit Aal besetzt wurde, Fische von 80cm. - 1m+ ...|kopfkrat

Ich meine, die "Metamorphose" erfolgt im Stillwasser zwar, aber der Aal bleibt fressfähig ?!

R.S.


----------



## 2911hecht (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

@Sneep.Was denn für Tiefseeaugen und Flossen?#cHabe schon große Aale in kleine Teichen gefangen,die sahen alle gleich aus.


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Aufgrund der Größe tippe ich bei unserem Aal auf ein Weibchen, weshalb es nicht zwingend ein Blankaal sein muss. 

Sicherheit kann hier nur eine Bestimmung vor Ort verschaffen. 

Sollte auf jedenfall erfolgen, da bei einem Blankaal die Tortur noch lang andauern kann ohne letztendlich zum Erfolg zu führen. 
Denn dann ist er zum Sterben verurteilt, da sich der Verdauungstrakt zu Gunsten der Geschlechtsorgane zurückbildet.


Große Aale in Stillgewässer sind immer Weibchen, welche sich auch teilweise recht spät auf die Reise begeben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Größe tippe ich bei unserem Aal auf ein Weibchen, weshalb es nicht zwingend ein Blankaal sein muss.
> 
> Das ist nicht schwierig zu tippen, Aale dieser Größe sind immer Rogner...
> 
> ...



Zwischen Stillgewässern explizit und dem Geschlecht der Aale gibt es keinen Zusammenhang.

Richtig ist, große Aale sind immer Weibchen, richtig wäre, Aale im Süßwasser sind größtenteils Weibchen, es sei denn, man hat sich beim Besatz beschaißen lassen. Deshalb sollte man auch tunlichst darauf verzichten, vorgestreckte Aale in Längen ~50cm als Besatz zu kaufen....


----------



## strignatz (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege meinen vollsten Respekt an Eitsch aussprechen!
Wenn jeder von uns auch nur einen Bruchteil von seinem Engagement, seiner Fürsorge und seines Herzbluts zeigen würde, wäre die Welt um einiges besser! 
Und die Leute die das auch noch kritisieren, sind genau die welche die Welt so schei*** machen wie sie ist. Sie sollten sich einfach mal fragen, wann sie das letzte mal ein Projekt mit so viel Aufopferung verfolgt haben. Ich tippe mal: noch nie! 
Was sagt ihr eigentlich dem Arzt, wenn ihr oder ein Familienmitglied krank ist? "Abschlagen! Einer mehr oder weniger ist ökologisch irrelevant."

Für mich hat das nichts mit quälen zu tun. Wenn der Aal hätte sterben wollen, dann hätte er es getan. Aber siehe da, er lebt. Und es geht ihm wohl von Tag zu Tag besser. Natürlich dauert der Prozess von halb tot bis gesund, das ist beim Menschen nicht anders. 

Ich hoffe inständig, dass der Aal wieder gesund wird und somit die Kritiker verstummen lässt. 

Eitsch ich wünsche dir und dem Aal alles erdenklich Gute. Bleib so wie du bist. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Schon lustig, du zerreißt einen Text mit deinen "Antworten" und tust so, als hätten die einzelnen Segmente keinerlei Kontext. 

Ich hab weder behauptet, dass es keine kapitalen Aale geben kann, ganz im Gegenteil, ich schrieb, dass es Große gibt, die sich allerdings noch nicht auf die Reise machten und somit keine Blankaale sind, noch hab ich einen Zusammenhang zwischen Stillgewässer und Geschlecht gestellt, dabei ging ich lediglich auf meinen Vorposter ein.

Allerdings kann man sich die Wörter schon zurechtlegen wie man will, d.h. noch lange nicht, dass man eine Aussage korrekt widerlegt hat, oder sonst irgend einen Sinn erfüllt.

Sieht man ja an deinem Text, lange Rede, null Erkenntnis. 

Es ist schön, dass du weißt, dass ein Aal dieser Größe wohl ein Weibchen ist, das freut mich für dich, vielleicht wissen es andere Leute aber nicht. 

Würden sich hier alle Leute zu Wort melden, die etwas geschriebenes bereits Wissen, würden wohl die Server zu qualmen beginnen, weshalb ich mich frag wo da der Sinn dahinter sein soll, außer, dass du dich mächtig klug fühlst. 
Zur Bestimmung gibt es Möglichkeiten.
Eine weiße Unterseite, größere Augen und ein silber/grauer Rücken. 

Da dein Post reiner Spam mit dem Nutzen meine Aussagen fälschlicherweise als Humbug zu offenbaren ist, würde mich interessieren woher diese unbegründete Feindseligkeit kommt. 
Gerne auch als PN 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Schon lustig, du zerreißt einen Text mit deinen "Antworten" und tust so, als hätten die einzelnen Segmente keinerlei Kontext.
> 
> Ganz ruhig, ich hab mich nur explizit zu einzelnen Segmenten unter den jeweiligen Segmenten geäußert, daß ist rein formal zu verstehen. Wenn ich dir das Gefühl vermittelt habe, deine Einzelaussagen stünden in keinem Kontext, dann war das nicht meine Absicht...
> 
> ...



Wenn du das privat weiter ausdiskutieren möchtest, wirst du mich auf einige Bier einladen müssen!

#g


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Schon ok
Hab dich da wohl tatsächlich ein wenig missverstanden 
Lassen wir das 

Was das Bier betrifft, bin ich da aufgrund meiner finanziellen Lage als Student auf Spenden angewiesen [emoji6]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Spielste 'n Instrument?


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Nein leider nicht
Warum?


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



strignatz schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf diesem Wege meinen vollsten Respekt an Eitsch aussprechen!
> Wenn jeder von uns auch nur einen Bruchteil von seinem Engagement, seiner Fürsorge und seines Herzbluts zeigen würde, wäre die Welt um einiges besser!
> Und die Leute die das auch noch kritisieren, sind genau die welche die Welt so schei*** machen wie sie ist. Sie sollten sich einfach mal fragen, wann sie das letzte mal ein Projekt mit so viel Aufopferung verfolgt haben. Ich tippe mal: noch nie!
> Was sagt ihr eigentlich dem Arzt, wenn ihr oder ein Familienmitglied krank ist? "Abschlagen! Einer mehr oder weniger ist ökologisch irrelevant."
> ...


Servus Marcel
einer der schönsten postings was ich bisher las...bravo#6#6
Eitsch ich wünschte mir ich hätte solche freunde wie dich und Marcel.#6
lg aus wien


----------



## Sneep (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hallo,

Zunächst einmal für alle, ein Foto von einem richtigen Blankaal.

Das sind die sogenannten Tiefseeaugen.  Die bildet der Blankaal während der Wanderschaft aus. Hier setzt also schon eine Umformung des Körpers ein. Der abgebildete Milchner wurde ca. 700 km vor dem Meer gefangen.

Da müssen die Angler, die an der Küste auf abwandernde Aale fischen ja jede Menge solcher Aale fangen.
Dann sollten sie aber auch schon mal ein Tiefseeauge gesehen haben.
Nicht jeder Aal im Herbst ist blank.


@ Rheinspezie: 

Dumme Frage, weshalb sollte ein grosser Aal in einem Teich verhungern? Zum ersten ist nicht die Grösse des Aals der Auslöser der Wanderschaft sondern ein bestimmter Fettgehalt. Solange er nicht zum Blankaal wird, kann der noch Jahrzehnte friedlich in seinem Teich hausen. Ich habe in einem Baggersee Aale von nachweislich 30 Jahren gefangen. Die sahen nicht verhungert aus.

@ 2911 Hecht:
Ich habe auch schon grosse Aale in kleinen Teichen gefangen. Auch bei mir sahen die gleich aus. Nur wo ist da eine Aussage? Komm in 30 Jahren wieder, dann siehst du den Unterschied. Der Aal mit dem breiten Flossensaum ist >30 Jahre
Wenn solche Aale nicht wandern können, zeigen sie teilweise ein Verhalten wie Blankaale. Sie bekommen einen permanent weißen Bauch, sie bekommen teilweise Tiefseeaugen und sie verlängern den Flossensaum am Schwanzende. Vermutlich ist das eine Veränderung, die normalerweise erst auf See beginnt. Von diesen uralten Aalen erfolgt dieser Umbau bereits im eigenen Baggersee.
@ Tobi
grosse Aale sind immer weiblich. Beim Milcher ist bei maximal 60 cm Schluß. Männchen stehen ganz vorwiegend an den Küsten.  Im Süßwasser sind je nach Flussystem bis zu 90% der Aale weiblich.

@ Strignatz

Alles schön und gut was du sagst. Hat mal einer den Aal gefragt, ob er in seinem Zustand noch ein paar Monate herumvegetieren möchte, nur damit einige hier ein Thema haben? Dein Wunsch nach einem Überleben des Aals, wird ein frommer bleiben. Da muss niemand 12 Semester Tiermedizin studiert haben. Bei den Verletzungen der Oberfläche und dem Ernährungszustand, über den Zustand der inneren Organe können wir nur mutmaßen, hat selbst ein Aal keine Chance mehr. Es ist bisher jedenfalls keine wesentliche Besserung zu sehen.
Es ist wirklich gut gemeint, aber dem Tier ist damit nicht gedient.
Das sollte aber die erste Priorität haben.

sneep


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Hi Sportfreunde,
Wenn der Aal ein Blankaal ist und die Laichgründe nicht ereichen kann und nichts frist und dem Tode geweit sein sollte, ist es doch egal ob man versucht dem Aal das leben zu retten- wenns denn doch nicht so ist.
Also schlimmstenfalls kanns ja nicht schlimmer kommen, als das was im eh blühen würde. Und dann hats auch nichts mit Tierquälerei zu tun.
Und wenns doch nicht so ist? Der Aal hat also nichts zu verlieren.
Und wenns dem Aidsch nicht zu dumm wird ist Aufgeben aus diesem Grund keine Option. 

PS: Aidsch, hab von einem Huchen gelesen, der wegen eines Beckenwechsels 8 Monate die Nahrungsaufnahme verweigert hat.

Petri
NM


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Was macht ihr denn so ein Gewese das er nicht frißt im See halten sie doch auch Winterruhe.Wenn er ein Blankaal ist müßte er schon bedeutend Größere Augen haben als normal.Wenn Aale von sich aus erkennen das sie keine Möglichkeit zum abwandern haben vollzieht sich die Metamorphose ja auch nicht


----------



## Eitsch (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Moin Leute,

hier ist ja noch eine wilde Disskusion im Gange!

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei ALLEN für diesen wunderbaren Thread bedanken!
Danke an alle die mir mut gemacht haben, danke an alle, die hier ihre Meinung gesagt haben, danke an alle denen ich evtl. ein gutes Beispiel bin, DANKE an alle lieben Worte und auch an die Kritiker! 

Teilweise wurden hier fundamentale Themen diskutiert und der Thread weckte immer neues Feuer, um Sinn und Unsinn dieser oder ähnlicher Aktionen zu verdeutlichen.

Dennoch beende ich diesen Thread an dieser Stelle;

Der Aal ist gestern Abend leider verstorben.

Ich bin sehr niedergeschlagen, aber es war auch zeitweise abzusehen. Ich würde es aber immer wieder tun und den Versuch war es denfinitiv wert!

PS: Der Anus des Aaal war/ist mit einer dünnen Hautschicht zugewachsen... 
Er hätte Nahrung niemals verdauen können, er bzw. sie wollte wandern, jetzt hat die Reise für den Aal hier ein Ende gefunden. 

Nochmals danke und liebe Grüße an alle!

R.I.P Glitschi


----------



## Trollegrund (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

RIP Glitschi!!!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Endlich ist er erlöst der Aal ist sicher froh.


----------



## boardsurfer (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Schon lustig, du zerreißt einen Text mit deinen "Antworten" und tust so, als hätten die einzelnen Segmente keinerlei Kontext.
> 
> Ich hab weder behauptet, dass es keine kapitalen Aale geben kann, ganz im Gegenteil, ich schrieb, dass es Große gibt, die sich allerdings noch nicht auf die Reise machten und somit keine Blankaale sind, noch hab ich einen Zusammenhang zwischen Stillgewässer und Geschlecht gestellt, dabei ging ich lediglich auf meinen Vorposter ein.
> 
> ...


omg und lol.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal für alle, ein Foto von einem richtigen Blankaal.



Leider fehlt das Bild. :c

Würde mir die Veränderung eines Blankaals auf der Laichwanderung gerne mal richtig anschauen. Ansonsten sind Deine Posts wie immer sehr informativ.


----------



## hecq (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Neptun sei Dank!


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> omg und lol.


Und genau wegen solchen Posts stumpft man hier gegen Kritik total ab. [emoji106]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht
> Warum?



Weil ich dich dann im Vorfeld der Zecherei zur Spendenaquisition mit 'ner Quetschkommode um den Hals und 'nem Hut in der Innenstadt aufgestellt hätte.

Wegen der aktuellen Ereignisse verzichten wir darauf und es wird der 3. Satz aus der Nr. 12 von Lu van B vorgetragen!

Hut ab zum letzten Gebet und tummel dich, Spielmann!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> *Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei ALLEN für diesen wunderbaren Thread bedanken!*
> ...



Danke Dir !

Und Glitschi hatte noch ein paar Tage, die er in der Pfütze nicht gehabt hätte.

Ist in Ordnung so |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

R.I.P Glitschi.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fxH-2LnRkc


----------



## Sneep (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Leider fehlt das Bild. :c
> 
> Würde mir die Veränderung eines Blankaals auf der Laichwanderung gerne mal richtig anschauen. Ansonsten sind Deine Posts wie immer sehr informativ.




Hallo,

in Beitrag 246 stehen jetzt  2 Fotos im Anhang.
Ein kleiner Aalmilchner mit den deutlich vergrösserten Tiefseeaugen und ein Aal von mindestens 30 Jahren aus einem Baggersee ohne Abwandermöglichkeit.
Diese Aale, die ich mit dem E-Gerrät in einem Baggersee am Niederrhein gefangen habe, hatten alle diese Verbreiterung des Schwanzes mit einer typischen Ecke.

Biologen, die ich darauf hin angesprochen habe, kannten diese Veränderung nicht. Vermutlich tritt dieser Umformung normalerweise erst im Meer auf. Dort macht es auch Sinn, wenn sich der Schwanz als Antriebsorgan verbreitert.

Aale, die so lange nicht abwandern können, zeigen dann teilweise Veränderungen, die sonst nur ein Blankaal zeigt. Allerdings sind diese Aal nicht wirklich blank. Eine der wichtigsten Veränderungen beim Aal betrifft den Umbau des Stoffwechsels auf Salzwasser. 

Im Süßwasser muss ein Fisch ständig Urin abgeben um nicht zu platzen, da ständig Wasser in den Körper eindringt. 

Auf See hat er das gegensätzliche Problem,. Das Salz im Wasser enzieht ihm dauernd Wasser und er würde ohne ständiges Aufnehmen von Wasser verdursten. Das sind natürlich grosse Veränderungen die dazu nötig sind. Es gibt auch nur wenige Arten, die diesen Wechsel überhaupt überleben können.
Das wäre im Baggersee natürlich fatal.

snEEp


----------



## BlankyB (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Endlich ist er erlöst der Aal ist sicher froh.



Du tust hier so als wenn der TE ihn gequält hätte..... #d

Ich finde es gut zu versuchen ihn zu retten, auch wenn es NUR ein Aal ist.

Das ist Naturschutz "vom Herzen", Respekt!

Gruß Banky


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Ich hätte den Aal gleich platt gemacht so wie der aussah. Versteh auch den Aufstand nicht so richtig... da wird versucht einen Aal zu retten und auf der anderen Seite werden die nächsten Aale, die demnächst wieder von vielen hier gefangen werden abgestochen und eingesackt...interessiert dann auch keinen oder?


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Du tust hier so als wenn der TE ihn gequält hätte..... #d
> 
> Ich finde es gut zu versuchen ihn zu retten, auch wenn es NUR ein Aal ist.
> 
> ...


Wie bitte?|supergri
Also soviel habe ich ja nicht wirklich dazu geschrieben.Aber du hast recht ich hätte anders gehandelt und habe da auch eine andere Meinung zu als manch einer hier.Einen Fisch der kaum eine Überlebenschance hat würde ich zb. auch nicht releasen sondern abschlagen und sinnvoll verwerten.Einen Hund der schwer krank ist hält man auch nicht ewig am leben sondern schläfert ihn ein.Das gleiche bei allen anderen Tieren.Der Aal hatte ja wie man sieht und wie ich mir schon dachte keine Überlebenschance.Man hätte ihn lieber gleich erlösen sollen.Also ja man könnte schon sagen es war falsch verstandene Tierliebe(hätte ihn aber niemals als Tierquäler betitelt und wollte da eigentlich auch nichts weiter zu schreiben) auch wenn er es gut gemeint hat.Aber wenn sowas für dich Naturschutz ist einen halb toten Zombiaal im Keller in einem Fass zu lagern damit er dann nach langer Zeit doch verreckt ok ich habe eine andere Meinung kann deine aber akzeptieren.Mir fallen da aber einige sinnvollere Dinge ein für den Naturschutz als diese Aktion.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



D1985 schrieb:


> da wird versucht einen Aal zu retten und auf der anderen Seite werden die nächsten Aale, die demnächst wieder von vielen hier gefangen werden abgestochen und eingesackt...



DAS ist das große Mysterium, nicht wahr?
Wie passt denn das jetzt zusammen...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Um es kurz zu machen, es passt zusammen. Nur halt nicht mit rationaler Logik, deshalb hier auch nicht verhandelbar! :m
Menschsein ist einfach so schrecklich _bipolar_, das Wort hatten wir heute auch schon an anderer Stelle |wavey: in einem anderen Sinn.


An den TE: Tolle Geschichte! Leider ohne Happy End, aber am Ende wirst du was gut haben, glaube ich...


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> An den TE: Tolle Geschichte! Leider ohne Happy End,...


Schließe mich an.


----------



## gxxvx (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Wie bitte?|supergri
> Also soviel habe ich ja nicht wirklich dazu geschrieben.Aber du hast recht ich hätte anders gehandelt und habe da auch eine andere Meinung zu als manch einer hier.Einen Fisch der kaum eine Überlebenschance hat würde ich zb. auch nicht releasen sondern abschlagen und sinnvoll verwerten.Einen Hund der schwer krank ist hält man auch nicht ewig am leben sondern schläfert ihn ein.Das gleiche bei allen anderen Tieren.Der Aal hatte ja wie man sieht und wie ich mir schon dachte keine Überlebenschance.Man hätte ihn lieber gleich erlösen sollen.Also ja man könnte schon sagen es war falsch verstandene Tierliebe(hätte ihn aber niemals als Tierquäler betitelt und wollte da eigentlich auch nichts weiter zu schreiben) auch wenn er es gut gemeint hat.Aber wenn sowas für dich Naturschutz ist einen halb toten Zombiaal im Keller in einem Fass zu lagern damit er dann nach langer Zeit doch verreckt ok ich habe eine andere Meinung kann deine aber akzeptieren.Mir fallen da aber einige sinnvollere Dinge ein für den Naturschutz als diese Aktion.
> 
> 
> Gruß Sea-Trout



Jaja, jetzt tust du so als hättest du alles schon vorher gewusst und willst jetzt hier wahrscheinlich Anerkennung, die du aber von mir auf jedenfall nicht bekommst. 

Du armer, armer Wicht.


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

*Popcorntüteaufmach*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> DAS ist das große Mysterium, nicht wahr?
> Wie passt denn das jetzt zusammen...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen, es passt zusammen. Nur halt nicht mit rationaler Logik, deshalb hier auch nicht verhandelbar! :m
> ...



Wahre Worte:thumbup:


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



guava schrieb:


> Jaja, jetzt tust du so als hättest du alles schon vorher gewusst und willst jetzt hier wahrscheinlich Anerkennung, die du aber von mir auf jedenfall nicht bekommst.
> 
> Du armer, armer Wicht.


Mist jetzt hast du mich durchschaut:q#h.Würde ich Anerkennung wollen würde ich hier jedem nach dem Mund reden.Aber ich habe halt meine eigene Meinung ob du die gut findest interessiert mich recht wenig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> An den TE: Tolle Geschichte! Leider ohne Happy End, aber am Ende wirst du was gut haben, glaube ich...



#6
ob nun Karma oder Einzahlung auf ein himmlisches Sparkonto, iwas bleibt immer hängen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Einen Aal aufpäppeln?*

Den Aal hats erwischt- und bevors hier noch einen wegen persönlicher Anmache mit Punkten erwischt, mach ich das dicht.


----------

